# National Cup Boys 1999 Round of 16 tainted.



## David Parsio (May 14, 2018)

So what pressure was placed on Cal South in order for them to not follow the rules and change schedules and bracketing. The WestCoast Wyss Team and the FCGS White team played in Pool play. Both Qualified and per the rules they are supposed to play each other as the BRACKETS stated.

But over the last 24 hrs FCGS White the WC2 finisher is now playing Soltilo FC where we should be playing the WC3 finisher.

Obvious pressure has been placed on Cal South to Gerrymander the tournament as the FCGS White team is personally coached and financially supported by the Owner of the club.

I am writing Cal South as well. Steve McManus I know you're on this forum occasionally and I see they tried to put the FCGS team against you in the round of 16. This is an insane injustice. If you cannot win your bracket you do not get to CHOOSE who you play no matter how much money or influence you may have.

This better get corrected.

https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/schedule_results2.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=58B0246F-F98F-4BF3-A005-C153B9EDA60A&tournamentguid=FC4F0702-55DD-40C8-BC6E-4D9DB992AE18


----------



## Dominic (May 14, 2018)

Link to brackets?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

Dominic said:


> Link to brackets?


Boys 1999/19U  *Brackets* *Schedule & Results* *Standings* *Statistics* *Cards*   5/14/2018 3:27:00 PM


----------



## David Parsio (May 14, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> So what pressure was placed on Cal South in order for them to not follow the rules and change schedules and bracketing. The WestCoast Wyss Team and the FCGS White team played in Pool play. Both Qualified and per the rules they are supposed to play each other as the BRACKETS stated.
> 
> But over the last 24 hrs FCGS White the WC2 finisher is now playing Soltilo FC where we should be playing the WC3 finisher.
> 
> ...



Here is the WC finishing where you see the clear tie breaker and the change in WC placement.

https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tour/public/info/wildcards.asp?sessionguid=&flightguid=58B0246F-F98F-4BF3-A005-C153B9EDA60A&tournamentguid=FC4F0702-55DD-40C8-BC6E-4D9DB992AE18&section=13721973


----------



## GunninGopher (May 14, 2018)

Winner of group G was supposed to play WC 3?

It is pretty common to have teams from the same group avoid each other early in bracketed play. Is that the change that was made?


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (May 14, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Winner of group G was supposed to play WC 3?
> 
> It is pretty common to have teams from the same group avoid each other early in bracketed play. Is that the change that was made?


My experience as well.  It would have been unusual for Cal South not to change the brackets.


----------



## David Parsio (May 14, 2018)

The integrity of Cal South is in question and the credibility of the tournament.  We all agreed to the rules in place, and that means you can not arbitrarily move a team to play whomever they want in the round of 16.  The results dictate who plays.  This is based on personal relationships and pressure from the owner of FCGS and is corrupt.


----------



## Fact (May 14, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> The integrity of Cal South is in question and the credibility of the tournament.  We all agreed to the rules in place, and that means you can not arbitrarily move a team to play whomever they want in the round of 16.  The results dictate who plays.  This is based on personal relationships and pressure from the owner of FCGS and is corrupt.


You lost me at “The integrity of CalSouth.”  They have none. Look at last year’s State Cup for 06 with Aneheim Surf using an overaged player with 2 different birth certificates.  Other DOCs had mentioned it earlier in the season to AS but nothing was done. Then the player is gone but the team continued in State Cup after being originally disqualified.  Politics as usual. Nothing new here.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 14, 2018)

cerebro de fútbol said:


> My experience as well.  It would have been unusual for Cal South not to change the brackets.


Ditto.  It happened in the U-littles this year with my DD's team.   Original schedule had two teams meeting again in the round of 32 and then they changed it because we had played each other already.    It's standard practice to my understanding.

David Parsio. Who cares which team you play or not play, if you want to win it all, you have to go through all of them anyways.   Your making something out of nothing.   Instead of complaining get your team ready to play anyone left in the competition.


----------



## GunninGopher (May 14, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> The integrity of Cal South is in question and the credibility of the tournament.  We all agreed to the rules in place, and that means you can not arbitrarily move a team to play whomever they want in the round of 16.  The results dictate who plays.  This is based on personal relationships and pressure from the owner of FCGS and is corrupt.


You're probably reading way too much into this. Teams from the same group shouldn't play each other in the immediate round afterwards and ideally would be place on opposite sides of the bracket.

I don't feel like digging through the tournament rules but even if it isn't explicitly stated in there that it would happen, I would still expect it to be the case.

I guess you are scheduled to face a much tougher team now, otherwise you wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## JoeBieber (May 14, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> The integrity of Cal South is in question and the credibility of the tournament.  We all agreed to the rules in place, and that means you can not arbitrarily move a team to play whomever they want in the round of 16.  The results dictate who plays.  This is based on personal relationships and pressure from the owner of FCGS and is corrupt.


Where in the rules does it forbid this type of switching? Those are pretty serious allegations - any proof?


----------



## Fact (May 14, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Where in the rules does it forbid this type of switching? Those are pretty serious allegations - any proof?


Spoken like a true Surf lawyer.


----------



## mirage (May 15, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Where in the rules does it forbid this type of switching? Those are pretty serious allegations - any proof?


Just go look at the WC list (https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tou...-55DD-40C8-BC6E-4D9DB992AE18&section=13721973)

By any metric, WC 2 and WC3 are switched.  In other words, FCGS should be WC2 and Santa Barbara WC3.

As for playing the same team in playoffs as in your brackets, there are plenty of tournaments that keep the seedings as set and not make the switch.  So what if its the same bracket team.

The number sets you free....


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> Just go look at the WC list (https://cysa.affinitysoccer.com/tou...-55DD-40C8-BC6E-4D9DB992AE18&section=13721973)
> 
> By any metric, WC 2 and WC3 are switched.  In other words, FCGS should be WC2 and Santa Barbara WC3.
> 
> ...


Exactly.  FCGS should be WC2 and we have played in 10 tournaments a year where you immediately match up against a team you played in pool play.  We earned our results to play the true WC3 and so did FCGS as WC2.  FCGS is running from strong competition in the round of 16.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Where in the rules does it forbid this type of switching? Those are pretty serious allegations - any proof?


I am not here hiding like you are.  It is obvious that your integrity is also on the fence.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> You're probably reading way too much into this. Teams from the same group shouldn't play each other in the immediate round afterwards and ideally would be place on opposite sides of the bracket.
> 
> I don't feel like digging through the tournament rules but even if it isn't explicitly stated in there that it would happen, I would still expect it to be the case.
> 
> I guess you are scheduled to face a much tougher team now, otherwise you wouldn't be complaining.


You do not want to dig because there is no rule that states this can be done and it does not support your argument.  There is no "spirit of competition" clause.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Ditto.  It happened in the U-littles this year with my DD's team.   Original schedule had two teams meeting again in the round of 32 and then they changed it because we had played each other already.    It's standard practice to my understanding.
> 
> David Parsio. Who cares which team you play or not play, if you want to win it all, you have to go through all of them anyways.   Your making something out of nothing.   Instead of complaining get your team ready to play anyone left in the competition.


So I will flip this right back on you.  If FCGS will eventually have to play all teams, why not leave the tournament as it was originally set up and how the teams EARNED their results.


----------



## GunninGopher (May 15, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> You do not want to dig because there is no rule that states this can be done and it does not support your argument.  There is no "spirit of competition" clause.


I don't want to dig because I don't care. The outcome described is what I would expect to happen if a team I was involved in was in the same situation. I would expect to swap opponents with the adjacent/above WC position. I think you are assigning too much intent here anyways. I really would be surprised if the tournament director has enough time to look through the wildcard seedings to make sure that all of their buddies get what appear to be sweet opponents. It simple isn't happening because they don't have time and there are no easy games.

You came to the board and started the thread, apparently to vent some frustration, and that is fine. Most respondents, such as myself, are simply trying to help you understand that this is normal and expected. Take a breath and move on. Maybe review the serenity prayer. There are other respondents, by the way, that will have their own agenda or generally like to egg people on. Don't fall for it.

An assumption...
Perhaps you are an 18 year old player who is a stakeholder in this decision. As a young man, it will be important to understand that you don't always get your way, even though you are now a 'grownup'. As you get older and continue to mature, you will find these things happen all the time. Those of us that have been through this enough learn to make an effort to manage events and situations so that we are positioned understand possible scenarios and, *as much as is possible or practical, *to avoid outcomes we don't want. This is Wisdom.

Hopefully you'll get over it in time to play without causing any lasting negative impact on the game or your psyche.


----------



## JoeBieber (May 15, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Exactly.  FCGS should be WC2 and we have played in 10 tournaments a year where you immediately match up against a team you played in pool play.  We earned our results to play the true WC3 and so did FCGS as WC2.  FCGS is running from strong competition in the round of 16.


Switching seeds to prevent group play matchups are standard at most tournaments. 

You said "This is based on personal relationships and pressure from the owner of FCGS and is corrupt."

What makes you say that?


----------



## JoeBieber (May 15, 2018)

Look, if you want some support, post the National Cup rule that was violated.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out why this matters and to whom.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Winner of group G was supposed to play WC 3?
> 
> It is pretty common to have teams from the same group avoid each other early in bracketed play. Is that the change that was made?


When you say this is “pretty common” do you mean for tournaments in general or have you seen this done in National or State Cup? I have seen it done in regular tournaments but never in State or National Cup since the purposes of each are very different. Regular tournaments purpose is to challenge teams and get experience. Yes it is also nice to win but this should not be the primary objective. So you do not want to play the same team twice and it makes sense to switch opponents sometimes.

At State and National Cup, which many team view as the culmination of their hard work in regular tournament and league, the objective is to win or at least continue as far as you can. So
unlike regular tournaments, there is no legitimate purpose to switch opponents.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why this matters and to whom.


Why does your team’s ineligible player ruling still come up
often on this forum?

In the present case, it looks like this team is graduating and this is their last opportunity to play together.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Why does your team’s ineligible player ruling still come up
> often on this forum?
> 
> In the present case, it looks like this team is graduating and this is their last opportunity to play together.


Seems like there is a controversial Cal South ruling every year.  In our case, three different rulings on three consecutive days was what made it interesting.

As for the "last opportunity to play together", I don't see how that is germane to the issue at hand.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Seems like there is a controversial Cal South ruling every year.  In our case, three different rulings on three consecutive days was what made it interesting.
> 
> As for the "last opportunity to play together", I don't see how that is germane to the issue at hand.


Last opportunity to play is why it matters!


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Last opportunity to play is why it matters!


Does it matter which team you play?


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Does it matter which team you play?


It would matter to me and I believe it matter somewhat to CalSouth otherwise they would not even bother trying to seed teams. Brackets would all be random. I would not want to play the strongest team first but would want to build momentum going into it. So yes it matters to some of us. I am not longer going to entertain you today so go pick up some more illegal golf balls.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Spoken like a true Surf lawyer.


So why did JoeBieber delete all his posts on this thread?


----------



## F@ct (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> So why did JoeBieber delete all his posts on this thread?


You probably blocked him on one of your alts. You need to keep your alt game straight, bruh.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

F@ct said:


> You probably blocked him on one of your alts. You need to keep your alt game straight, bruh.


Yes Dbag. I have you blocked and did not notice that I had been logged out so I was subjected to your garbage JoeBieber.

How’s CocoDad Trump and Thunderbolt?


----------



## F@ct (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> Yes Dbag. I have you blocked and did not notice that I had been logged out so I was subjected to your garbage JoeBieber.
> 
> How’s CocoDad Trump and Thunderbolt?


If you were logged out, Joe's posts would not have appeared blocked. Another lie. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

F@ct said:


> If you were logged out, Joe's posts would not have appeared blocked. Another lie. Keep on keepin on.


Read carefully. I saw them when I was logged out.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> It would matter to me and I believe it matter somewhat to CalSouth otherwise they would not even bother trying to seed teams. Brackets would all be random. I would not want to play the strongest team first but would want to build momentum going into it. So yes it matters to some of us. I am not longer going to entertain you today so go pick up some more illegal golf balls.


I found one this morning in the storm drain at the edge of my patio.  And I picked it up, so that's my quota for the week.

Back to soccer - it seems to poor little clueless me that the difference between the 2 teams in question is one rung on the wildcard ladder.  It also looks like their positions are swapped according to the tie-breaker procedures given in the rules.  Is that the entire reason for the emotion shown in the original post?


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Switching seeds to prevent group play matchups are standard at most tournaments.
> 
> You said "This is based on personal relationships and pressure from the owner of FCGS and is corrupt."
> 
> What makes you say that?



Show me where it states switching seeds is standard?  If you want me to believe you all you need to do is site the rule.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> I found one this morning in the storm drain at the edge of my patio.  And I picked it up, so that's my quota for the week.
> 
> Back to soccer - it seems to poor little clueless me that the difference between the 2 teams in question is one rung on the wildcard ladder.  It also looks like their positions are swapped according to the tie-breaker procedures given in the rules.  Is that the entire reason for the emotion shown in the original post?


Yes it seems that FCGS and Cal South did not like the outcome of their own tournament, and are giving preferential treatment to one specific club.  I signed up for a National Cup decided by the kids on the field, not by stacking teams regardless of results.  So if Cal South wished to prevent FCGS and Westcoast playing again they should have seeded them different before the tournament started.  So now politics is involved, and I can only imagine what support is being offered or withdrawn to get the tournament schedule changed.  If Cal South is the governing body for US Youth Soccer in Southern California, how can "fixing" results be allowed.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

Three calls to AM unanswered today...the FIX is in.  How much did it cost?


----------



## Frank (May 15, 2018)

Game isn’t fixed. This is club soccer and they try to avoid repeat of games previously played. You can choose not to accept that as a reasonable answer, however that is the answer. Go win your game this weekend. That is your method of remedy.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Yes it seems that FCGS and Cal South did not like the outcome of their own tournament, and are giving preferential treatment to one specific club.  I signed up for a National Cup decided by the kids on the field, not by stacking teams regardless of results.  So if Cal South wished to prevent FCGS and Westcoast playing again they should have seeded them different before the tournament started.  So now politics is involved, and I can only imagine what support is being offered or withdrawn to get the tournament schedule changed.  If Cal South is the governing body for US Youth Soccer in Southern California, how can "fixing" results be allowed.


Which team is getting the preferential treatment?

How would they seed a tournament "different" not knowing who will be the WC teams?

Are you new at this?


----------



## mirage (May 15, 2018)

Frank said:


> Game isn’t fixed. This is club soccer and they try to avoid repeat of games previously played. You can choose not to accept that as a reasonable answer, however that is the answer. Go win your game this weekend. That is your method of remedy.


I believe you're missing the point.  Its not the game that's fixed, its the process and use of convenience with no regards to the structural intent.

As for repeat of the same match-up in bracket, give it a rest.  It happens all the time in playoffs.  I can recall on many occasions where the bracket winner playing on the the WC that happened to be in the same bracket over the years.


----------



## JoeBieber (May 15, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Show me where it states switching seeds is standard?  If you want me to believe you all you need to do is site the rule.


I'm not the one protesting anything. It's happened to both my son and my daughter in tournaments, and it's expected. Sorry you are playing one wildcard seed up. Bottom line is there is no rule against doing this and I very much doubt anyone else is taking this as seriously as you are. Go win your game.  No one is bribing anyone to get a slightly better matchup in U19 National Cup.


----------



## mirage (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Which team is getting the preferential treatment?
> 
> How would they seed a tournament "different" not knowing who will be the WC teams?
> 
> Are you new at this?


Go look at the WC seeding page (links in this thread - you obviously have not looked at it based on your comments).  How can a team with better stats be ranked lower than one with inferior?  Isn't the whole WC based on points, then metrics that differentiate those within with the same points?

So in this case Calsouth stuck seed number 2 into seed number 3 slot and elevated seed number 3 into seed 2.  The question is why?  If its to say the same repeat game as bracket, so what.  Stay with the outcome of the games.


----------



## Fact (May 15, 2018)

mirage said:


> Go look at the WC seeding page (links in this thread - you obviously have not looked at it based on your comments).  How can a team with better stats be ranked lower than one with inferior?  Isn't the whole WC based on points, then metrics that differentiate those within with the same points?
> 
> So in this case Calsouth stuck seed number 2 into seed number 3 slot and elevated seed number 3 into seed 2.  The question is why?  If its to say the same repeat game as bracket, so what.  Stay with the outcome of the games.


What most are ignoring is that while it is common to change seeding to prevent teams from the same bracket from meeting a second time in a tournament (where the intent is to play different teams to get practice) the intent of NC is to win and I have never seen this happen. Has anyone else?


----------



## GunninGopher (May 15, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Three calls to AM unanswered today...the FIX is in.  How much did it cost?


You called the tournament director 3x to ask about this? I have to ask, who are you relative to this club or team? 

I'll answer the call for you  (as heard from the Nat. Cup Program Director's line):
Hello. Who are you and what is your role on the team? I don't see you as a club or team administrator and you are wasting my time. Have your Coach or Club DOC call or, in the interest of time, file a protest immediately. You might let them know that it will cost them $100 to file a protest, which in non refundable. FYI the Competition Panel will review it and find no merit as this is standard practice. If that decision is unacceptable, they can file an appeal with the PAD (for another $100). Don't call again. Bye.


----------



## DefndrDad (May 15, 2018)

The same thing happened to us at blues cup last year. I don’t think it changed the end result of the tournament as the #1 team still won. It just allowed the blues to make it to the finals and lose there as opposed to in the semis. The bottom line is win against whoever is put in front if you and it’s a non issue.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> You called the tournament director 3x to ask about this? I have to ask, who are you relative to this club or team?
> 
> I'll answer the call for you  (as heard from the Nat. Cup Program Director's line):
> Hello. Who are you and what is your role on the team? I don't see you as a club or team administrator and you are wasting my time. Have your Coach or Club DOC call or, in the interest of time, file a protest immediately. You might let them know that it will cost them $100 to file a protest, which in non refundable. FYI the Competition Panel will review it and find no merit as this is standard practice. If that decision is unacceptable, they can file an appeal with the PAD (for another $100). Don't call again. Bye.


That might be part of the problem, if he is paying the bills the Cal South dude should take the call.
This pay your dues and shut up shit has got to go, right or wrong someone from Cal South should respond.


----------



## Frank (May 15, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> You called the tournament director 3x to ask about this? I have to ask, who are you relative to this club or team?
> 
> I'll answer the call for you  (as heard from the Nat. Cup Program Director's line):
> Hello. Who are you and what is your role on the team? I don't see you as a club or team administrator and you are wasting my time. Have your Coach or Club DOC call or, in the interest of time, file a protest immediately. You might let them know that it will cost them $100 to file a protest, which in non refundable. FYI the Competition Panel will review it and find no merit as this is standard practice. If that decision is unacceptable, they can file an appeal with the PAD (for another $100). Don't call again. Bye.


They won’t even give that much information if not a club official.


----------



## Bubba (May 15, 2018)

I think the person(parent,player or coach) is upset is because this tournament leads to another tournament  Far West Regionals from there to usys national championship. So comparing this tournament to let say (legends cup , some memorial day cup) is comparing apples to oranges. The latter tournaments played in one weekend and National Cup played over multiple weekends.

 Just my humble opinion teams should play where they are slotted by the performance on the field especially for tournaments used to qualify to the next tournament.

If people are not happy they can switch over to U.S Club circuit like up in Northern California , where Cal North is a shell and their state tournament are only a weekend or two.


----------



## JoeBieber (May 15, 2018)

DefndrDad said:


> The same thing happened to us at blues cup last year. I don’t think it changed the end result of the tournament as the #1 team still won. It just allowed the blues to make it to the finals and lose there as opposed to in the semis. The bottom line is win against whoever is put in front if you and it’s a non issue.


Believe it or not, most people agree with this practice of switching quarterfinals matchups. It's not fun to travel to a tournament, pay the money, and then play the same team twice in two/three days. And in the end, it's all about fun, right? 

Can the two wildcard teams really be that far apart in terms of skill level?


----------



## DefndrDad (May 15, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Believe it or not, most people agree with this practice of switching quarterfinals matchups. It's not fun to travel to a tournament, pay the money, and then play the same team twice in two/three days. And in the end, it's all about fun, right?
> 
> Can the two wildcard teams really be that far apart in terms of skill level?


It wasn’t changed based on teams playing twice. It was changed because the blues didn’t want to play the #1 team before the finals.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Believe it or not, most people agree with this practice of switching quarterfinals matchups. It's not fun to travel to a tournament, pay the money, and then play the same team twice in two/three days. And in the end, it's all about fun, right?
> 
> Can the two wildcard teams really be that far apart in terms of skill level?



I don't believe it.  Waiting for your siting of the rules.  I am a team official so your parent argument is mute.  The matchup if it stays will be a war.  Cal South will have no security, insufficient referee skill level, and prove they are a corrupt organization. Let's hope we don't see a repeat of the FCGS Trainer and Coach trying to intimidate the female referee after the game like they did via WCFC.  I hope we do knock them off so I can shove it in Cal South's face


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 15, 2018)

Fact said:


> You lost me at “The integrity of CalSouth.”  They have none. Look at last year’s State Cup for 06 with Aneheim Surf using an overaged player with 2 different birth certificates.  Other DOCs had mentioned it earlier in the season to AS but nothing was done. Then the player is gone but the team continued in State Cup after being originally disqualified.  Politics as usual. Nothing new here.


And a lot more.


----------



## Frank (May 15, 2018)

I thought Soltilo was a partner/affiliate of fcgs. Seems like a lot of anger towards your partner.


----------



## David Parsio (May 15, 2018)

Frank said:


> I thought Soltilo was a partner/affiliate of fcgs. Seems like a lot of anger towards your partner.


That partnership ended as fast as it started.  No animosity on our end from our team standpoint.  I cannot speak for the rest.


----------



## coachsamy (May 16, 2018)

This happened with my DD's team back a few NC ago. Wild cards had to be shuffle around so they didn't play the same teams again. No big deal. Like many said CalSouth as crooked and inefficient they could be, the last thing on their mind is how to screw Soltilo FC or whatever other little club is out there to favor the big box clubs. The only thing I'm getting from your post is that you are scared to death to play this FCGS team and feel very insecure in your teams ability to beat them. 

I miss LastPlanet and his prediction site.


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2018)

1999 boys-  these are 18/19 year olds, right?
Are you going to call their college professors next year if they get a “B” on a final exam?


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2018)

I can just see these kids sitting around their dorm room next year.  Probably passing a bong while procrastinating about studying.
"Man, I can't believe we didn't win National Cup last Spring.  My life is gonna suck now.  I should probably quit college and flip burgers.  If only my dad could have made a difference by calling Cal-South and having our schedule changed.  And remember that one ref when we were 11 years old?  He gave that PK to that cheating slammersurfpateadorsgalaxy team and they beat us in the Whogivesacrap Cup semi-finals?  I'm still so depressed from that.  Got any more weed?"


----------



## mirage (May 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I can just see these kids sitting around their dorm room next year.  Probably passing a bong while procrastinating about studying.
> "Man, I can't believe we didn't win National Cup last Spring.  My life is gonna suck now.  I should probably quit college and flip burgers.  If only my dad could have made a difference by calling Cal-South and having our schedule changed.  And remember that one ref when we were 11 years old?  He gave that PK to that cheating slammersurfpateadorsgalaxy team and they beat us in the Whogivesacrap Cup semi-finals?  I'm still so depressed from that.  Got any more weed?"


Timmy, I hope you'll talk this way when your daughter is at this age... If she's still playing at all.

Just because they are older doesn't mean that the boys/young men don't care about competing.


----------



## Fact (May 16, 2018)

timbuck said:


> 1999 boys-  these are 18/19 year olds, right?
> Are you going to call their college professors next year if they get a “B” on a final exam?


@timbuck I use to think more of you, but not any more. College is different and the OP is an administrator of this team so it is his responsibility to try to do something about something he views as an issue.
@coachsamy thank you for giving some factual information.  That is the question I was asking about.  We had never had our opponent switched in a Tournament with advancement to a higher level tournament even though we even played a team from the same league multiple times.  Of course we have had opponents switched in regular tournaments because the point of those tournaments is to get experience.

Reading between the lines I think the OP is not just concerned about playing a higher rated team. I think it is about bad blood and the game may get out of hand. I get that.  Who wants to play a game where you are just waiting for the injuries to happen. This is this team's last tournament before moving on to college and I get that they want to stay healthy and advance so they can continue to play together as long as possible.  For all of you who have not experienced a team's final game and the goodbyes, it was a very difficult thing seeing despite social media.


----------



## forsomuch (May 16, 2018)

Totally expect this conversation for U11s but U19s not so much. You are probably a lot more fired up about this than your boys are. Couple years ago when my oldest aged out the boys were pretty much checked out and ready to move on to bigger and better things. Love those kids but National Cup was not a priority when they had to get home for prom. Enjoy the end of your boy's club soccer career and relax.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

forsomuch said:


> Totally expect this conversation for U11s but U19s not so much. You are probably a lot more fired up about this than your boys are. Couple years ago when my oldest aged out the boys were pretty much checked out and ready to move on to bigger and better things. Love those kids but National Cup was not a priority when they had to get home for prom. Enjoy the end of your boy's club soccer career and relax.


Winning National cup and going to regionals and maybe the national  championship was a pretty big deal for my daughter.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2018)

JoeBieber said:


> Believe it or not, most people agree with this practice of switching quarterfinals matchups. It's not fun to travel to a tournament, pay the money, and then play the same team twice in two/three days. And in the end, it's all about fun, right?
> 
> Can the two wildcard teams really be that far apart in terms of skill level?


Not that far apart according to the results, since the complaint is over a one-place difference after tie-breakers.


----------



## David Parsio (May 17, 2018)

It's amazing the amount of pure ignorance in this thread.

Cal South is a corrupt organization with ZERO integrity.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 17, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> It's amazing the amount of pure ignorance in this thread.
> 
> Cal South is a corrupt organization with ZERO integrity.


Ignorance?  Really dude. 80 of us are telling you it's not a big deal and 2 of you are saying it is?   Who is the ignorant in this case?  It's you.  

You didn't like the answers from this blog, you came raging that Cal South is corrupt and this is soooooo unfair.  We are telling you it's common practice but you don't like the answer.   If you can't deal with the heat, then get of out the kitchen.


----------



## David Parsio (May 17, 2018)

Wow I really hit a nerve.

Nice exaggeration. 

Don't worry we have it handled as well as the six other teams involved.  Funny how Soltilo was not even the 2nd or 3rd team to contact Cal South.

Crooked Cal South and the Crooked Program Coordinator!


----------



## Zdrone (May 17, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Crooked Cal South and the Crooked Program Coordinator!


Donald?

I didn't realize Baron played in Cal South.

sorry, easy pickings


----------



## mirage (May 17, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> Donald?
> 
> I didn't realize Baron played in Cal South.
> 
> sorry, easy pickings


....umm don't you mean Crooked Hilary???


----------



## mirage (May 17, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> .... 80 of us are telling you it's not a big deal and 2 of you are saying it is?......


Actually, I've counted 4 of us who care about the process integrity and by your number, 80 of you that choose to look the other way and say, not a big deal - so what and justify/rationalize improper conduct.


----------



## younothat (May 17, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> I didn't realize Baron played in Cal South.
> 
> sorry, easy pickings


DC united U12 #81 in the ussda
http://dcut.ussoccerda.com/sam/teams/index.php?team=3939240&player=273900366

Really tall for a U12 player,  covers a lot of range.

Back on topic;   if you want to win a tournament shouldn't matter who you play or when.

I always get a kick out of the "groups of death";  if your team is good enough doesn't matter and sometimes you will see 2 out of 4 teams from that group make the semi's like what happen in BU15

With that said Cal South is always changing the seeding, match's up, etc and sometimes its hard to figure out the logic or if they actually follow all published rules (doesn't always happen) .  The CRL teams with the 1st round byes vs the results for the previous years tournament for one is conversational because it appears you can sort of "buy" your way into the 2nd round just by playing CRL.


----------



## Frank (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Winning National cup and going to regionals and maybe the national  championship was a pretty big deal for my daughter.


I don't have a rooting interest, but a Soltilo loss will really make next week interesting with some of the posts and accusations.


----------



## timbuck (May 17, 2018)

Why did NPSC Galaxy Forfeit the bracket games?  That could have had more of an impact on the next round than anything CalSouth did to switch someone from the WC2 or the WC3 place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

mirage said:


> ....umm don't you mean Crooked Hilary???


Crooked and unemployed HRC.


----------



## Fact (May 17, 2018)

younothat said:


> Back on topic;   if you want to win a tournament shouldn't matter who you play or when.
> 
> I always get a kick out of the "groups of death";  if your team is good enough doesn't matter and sometimes you will see 2 out of 4 teams from that group make the semi's like what happen in BU15


Wrong. Unlike other tournaments that happen over 1 weekend, NC winners continue to advance to the next weekend.  So I would definitely want to play the tougher teams later in the tournament.

As for groups of death, for tournaments that you play more than 1 game in a day, the team may be flat for the second game after a physical 1st game. So it does matter.


----------



## skillz91745 (May 17, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Ditto.  It happened in the U-littles this year with my DD's team.   Original schedule had two teams meeting again in the round of 32 and then they changed it because we had played each other already.    It's standard practice to my understanding.
> 
> 
> U Littles? I assume you are referring to club soccer. However, this happens in AYSO. I am not trying to preach to a choir; therefore, if you know you know! But a division in AYSO is called 10U now not U10. So if your child turns 10 during that season, then he or she should be in 12U. Long story short some kids were at least 10 and 1/2 and huge players compared to all of the players on my son's team, which some had barely turned 8 years old. I am sure you know how the game turned out. Finally, how do I know how old the kids were, well they (plural) admitted it to our kids.


----------



## younothat (May 17, 2018)

Fact said:


> Wrong. Unlike other tournaments that happen over 1 weekend, NC winners continue to advance to the next weekend.  So I would definitely want to play the tougher teams later in the tournament.
> 
> As for groups of death, for tournaments that you play more than 1 game in a day, the team may be flat for the second game after a physical 1st game. So it does matter.


Doesn't matter if the tournament is 2, 3, 4, multiple weekend, or 6 different ones like CRL if you want to be the best you play any team any time and show it during the course of the event.

Picking, preferring order, who you opponent is, or asking for the easier teams first are somethings that don't matter to me but I guess we have a difference of opinion which is fine.


----------



## Toch (May 17, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Exactly.  FCGS should be WC2 and we have played in 10 tournaments a year where you immediately match up against a team you played in pool play.  We earned our results to play the true WC3 and so did FCGS as WC2.  FCGS is running from strong competition in the round of 16.


Sounds like you are a bit bitter and focused on the wrong team.


----------



## Toch (May 17, 2018)

Play whoever shows up and stop the whining. Don’t give your team an excuse to lose. Focus on who shows up. Instead of Being obnoxious about it call the person in charge at CS and ask for clarification on why the change. It may not be the answer you like but they will share with you their reasoning.


----------



## outside! (May 18, 2018)

Toch said:


> Play whoever shows up and stop the whining. Don’t give your team an excuse to lose. Focus on who shows up. Instead of Being obnoxious about it call the person in charge at CS and ask for clarification on why the change. It may not be the answer you like but they will share with you their reasoning.


While I agree that this is being blown out of proportion, I have spent some time reading the last few months meeting minutes. Over the past few months it sounds as if CalSouth has been completely unresponsive. From memory, one of the quotes was "The CalSouth office is in complete disarray". I can't imagine that CalSouth would even respond to this issue.


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2018)

outside! said:


> While I agree that this is being blown out of proportion, I have spent some time reading the last few months meeting minutes. Over the past few months it sounds as if CalSouth has been completely unresponsive. From memory, one of the quotes was "The CalSouth office is in complete disarray". I can't imagine that CalSouth would even respond to this issue.


I was recently asked to check on the status of an issue with CalSouth. I was shocked that despite phone calls and emails from
CalSouth that referenced discussion in a Board meeting, there was absolutely no record of the issue to be found or who was
responsible for the issue.

My biggest concern with this issue is that they did not phone the OP back. Maybe if they took 5 minutes to explain the rational and let OP vent there would not be an issue.

Finally this would not be the first time CalSouth has been dishonest and favored a large club. (Surf overaged player at State Cup).


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

Maybe I can give you some insight why OP and so many other people and teams are upset with the Golden State team.  This team is made up of 16-18 Brazilian non residential players who have been brought here, paid for, housed, I’m not sure, but probably are not here for educatioal purposes. They do not speak english and have a translator at every game. While our boys have schooling everyday and train 2 days a week, these athletes I’m sure train 3-4 days per week and have no other obligation. Kind of like Professionals.  There are Fifa rules that regulate this and there are questions if these boys (men) are even leagal under Fifa rules. 7.17. *INTERNATIONAL CLEARANCES (USYS Policy Rule 207)*
In my opinion I do not think these boys (men) should be allowed to play in a US regulated National, Regional, or US Championship just because the ower of the GS has a license in CalSouth.  Also in my opinion being a HS Teacher and Coach for 26 years that I truly have seen old looking 18-19 year olds but never look 22-24 years old. I have seen a lot of old looking 18yr olds but these guys look older than that. I had the oportunity to watch them in Dallas Cup. They don’t play like 18-19 year olds. 
A lot of opinion here, but I would sure hate to have my son eliminated and not get further college exposure because CalSouth wanted to give the Brazilian boys a fair chance to win our National Cup, Regionals, and US Championship.  These boys already won Dallas Cup, that was an internatinal tournament. Why make it easier for them to win ours?


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Maybe I can give you some insight why OP and so many other people and teams are upset with the Golden State team.  This team is made up of 16-18 Brazilian non residential players who have been brought here, paid for, housed, I’m not sure, but probably are not here for educatioal purposes. They do not speak english and have a translator at every game. While our boys have schooling everyday and train 2 days a week, these athletes I’m sure train 3-4 days per week and have no other obligation. Kind of like Professionals.  There are Fifa rules that regulate this and there are questions if these boys (men) are even leagal under Fifa rules. 7.17. *INTERNATIONAL CLEARANCES (USYS Policy Rule 207)*
> In my opinion I do not think these boys (men) should be allowed to play in a US regulated National, Regional, or US Championship just because the ower of the GS has a license in CalSouth.  Also in my opinion being a HS Teacher and Coach for 26 years that I truly have seen old looking 18-19 year olds but never look 22-24 years old. I have seen a lot of old looking 18yr olds but these guys look older than that. I had the oportunity to watch them in Dallas Cup. They don’t play like 18-19 year olds.
> A lot of opinion here, but I would sure hate to have my son eliminated and not get further college exposure because CalSouth wanted to give the Brazilian boys a fair chance to win our National Cup, Regionals, and US Championship.  These boys already won Dallas Cup, that was an internatinal tournament. Why make it easier for them to win ours?


Has anyone brought this issue of potentially overage players to CalSouth?


----------



## David Parsio (May 18, 2018)

Of course we did.  Cal South is corrupt


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

I just wish we had a better system to check on foreign  kids playing in our tournaments especially in situations like this. I have a great story, When I was in the dorms at LB State, my first semester I was 17 and was able to buy a Blank Birth Certificate from USC medical for $20. I went to the DMV and had a fake ID since the age of 17.  What makes anyone think that you can’t buy blank birth certificates in Brazil?  My guess a little easier than in CA. or NY or anywhere in the US. 

Sorry I got carried away, somebody needs to check on this before they eliminate half of our teams who have boys that are still trying to get into a college by way of National Cup, Regionals, US Championships.  I would hate for one kid to not get recognized by a college just because they got eliminated by a team that really should not have been there. Again just my opinion !


----------



## timbuck (May 18, 2018)

Looks pretty Brazilian to me:
https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/players?YEAR=2017&TEAMNUMBER=7627


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 18, 2018)

I did a google search on wild card seeding changes.   I found that other tournaments do change wild card seeds.  Again this is not calsouth rules but it could be common practice. 

Celtic tournament " In a division with ten (10) or twelve (12) team's,  if the Wild Card and the 1st seed are from the same pool, then the play-offs will be seeded 1st vs 3rd, 2nd vs Wild Card. In divisions of ten (10) teams), if the 2nd and 3rd seeds played each other in pool play, then the play-offs will be seeded 1st vs 3rd, 2nd vs Wild. If the 2nd seed played both the 3rd seed and the Wild Card in pool play, then the play-offs will be seeded 1st vs Wild Card, 2nd vs 3rd. "


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I did a google search on wild card seeding changes.   I found that other tournaments do change wild card seeds.  Again this is not calsouth rules but it could be common practice.
> 
> Celtic tournament " In a division with ten (10) or twelve (12) team's,  if the Wild Card and the 1st seed are from the same pool, then the play-offs will be seeded 1st vs 3rd, 2nd vs Wild Card. In divisions of ten (10) teams), if the 2nd and 3rd seeds played each other in pool play, then the play-offs will be seeded 1st vs 3rd, 2nd vs Wild. If the 2nd seed played both the 3rd seed and the Wild Card in pool play, then the play-offs will be seeded 1st vs Wild Card, 2nd vs 3rd. "


It has been said numerous times that tournaments do change seedings to give teams opportunities to play other teams. But this is not a one and done tournament that is meant for practice in theory. This is the finale with advancement potential to get the boys seen for the last time.  And there is a lot more going on here than just reseeding.

For all those that don’t know about the Aneheim Surf overaged player in State Cup last year, look at the Girls 06 Forum, Page 3. The thread is titled “what’s going on with Cal South and State Cup Semi’s.  Sorry my cut and paste is not working right.
Basically Aneheim Surf has an 05 player playing on their 06 girls team. Despite the girl's last coach informing Surf of her age they continued to play her. Finally getting caught during State Cup the entire team was disqualified and then for some reason reinstated but the girl in question did not play.  Anaheim Surf went on to win State Cup. But if even 1 overaged player is used the entire team is supposed to be disqualified. No one is willing to explain why the team was reinstated but not the girl if everything was legit.

Now that same coach is in trouble for something much worse but I won’t go into that here for fear that this thread will be deleted.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

Oh I would even better that timbuck, that is an old roster, kids who have played against them during that phase have said this team now is completely different with whole new players.  I don’t have a line up card but I wonder if they are using same cards but different players. I would hate to say that, but I know players who have played against them in Coast League who say this team is completely different than when they played them in Coast.  One more time, how does a squad not even win Coast Soccer League or maybe they did barely, all of a sudden win Dallas Cup? Just my thoughts!  Oh and SoccerFan4Life who just posted above.  Dude, who cares about WC teams and their placing.  This isn’t even about placing in your minimal Celtic Tournament. This is about  US Boys U19 kids still trying to get into college who might be on the verge, get eliminated by a PROFESSIONAL TEAM.


----------



## Fact (May 18, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Oh I would even better that timbuck, that is an old roster, kids who have played against them during that phase have said this team now is completely different with whole new players.  I don’t have a line up card but I wonder if they are using same cards but different players. I would hate to say that, but I know players who have played against them in Coast League who say this team is completely different than when they played them in Coast.  One more time, how does a squad not even win Coast Soccer League or maybe they did barely, all of a sudden win Dallas Cup? Just my thoughts!  Oh and SoccerFan4Life who just posted above.  Dude, who cares about WC teams and their placing.  This isn’t even about placing in your minimal Celtic Tournament. This is about  US Boys U19 kids still trying to get into college who might be on the verge, get eliminated by a PROFESSIONAL TEAM.


I would try to take down other kids in the club and ask them about it.  Surely you can find someone that is disgruntled. Also make sure you check to see whether they are using the same names as they did during Coast League. If you want to see a picture of the team that won Dallas Cup, the team that won Surf Cup and the team that won CSL, they are on their website. I am looking on my phone but the team that won Surf looks much younger than the other 2 teams.


----------



## GunninGopher (May 18, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Looks pretty Brazilian to me:
> https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/players?YEAR=2017&TEAMNUMBER=7627


Not one "ho" at the end of the last name?


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

I like GunninGopher’s reply, he is pretty funny! I just wish someone would regulate this GS guy who thinks he can just do what he wants and bring in Ringers (Non US athletes with no purpose but to just win Major Tournaments) who could potentialy keep US born kids from getting scholarships in their own country by eliminating them from being seen at higher level games.  I am saddened as an educator that this would happen. OP.... I hope your US born kids beat this Brazilian Team,  I saw University of Pacific watching your boys last weekend and I hope that an Ugly Battle between you and the Brazilians don’t cause your boys to lose focus. I hope that your boys don’t lose a scholarship because you get taken out by CalSouth.  Sorry please look back who Sotello was suppose to play.


----------



## younothat (May 18, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Looks pretty Brazilian to me:
> https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/players?YEAR=2017&TEAMNUMBER=7627


Ah ding ding ringers....looky who the coach is/ trying to  buy his way into a tournament win 

More that meets the eye in the original post, WC placement is nothing compared to these shenanigans


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

I don’t know this man but younothat I think your post is too funny.  Thank you, I will be down there in San Diego Area to support Sotillo tomorrow.  Go US boys!!!


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 18, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Oh I would even better that timbuck, that is an old roster, kids who have played against them during that phase have said this team now is completely different with whole new players.  I don’t have a line up card but I wonder if they are using same cards but different players. I would hate to say that, but I know players who have played against them in Coast League who say this team is completely different than when they played them in Coast.  One more time, how does a squad not even win Coast Soccer League or maybe they did barely, all of a sudden win Dallas Cup? Just my thoughts!  Oh and SoccerFan4Life who just posted above.  Dude, who cares about WC teams and their placing.  This isn’t even about placing in your minimal Celtic Tournament. This is about  US Boys U19 kids still trying to get into college who might be on the verge, get eliminated by a PROFESSIONAL TEAM.


Do you realize how hard it is to make it to college and get any type of scholarship for boys?  At this point if the kids have not been heard from a college to play soccer, they need to go to a community college.   Heck, my nephew went to nationals and was a starter on a great team and he got nothing!!!!  Unfortunately these kids need to compete against a wave of international soccer players.

  If you guys believe that the other team is cheating, than show the proof and trust me that you will get a lot of us to support you.  Heck, you can even call the LA Times to make story out of this and put CalSouth to shame.     My post was just to state that wild card seeding changes do occur in many types of tournaments.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

Thanks SocerFan4Life, but I know Whittier College just signed two kids after last week. There are kids that are still being picked up as we speak. I personaly saw UOP looking last weekend.  I personaly know that my kid signed NAIA because he had a few D1, D2 schools that were giving $1-2K and Vanguard offered $30K both Academic/Athletic. We just took NAIA because it was full and not partial. My son in Dallas Cup got offered a few $K to play D2 in Colorado. As you speak, kids are still getting offers!!! Bite your tongue and hope for these boys best interest.  I hope the Brazilian team doesn’t take away ONE SPOT because CalSouth seated this team different that what it should have been.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2018)

More of a question than a statement. 

Do college coaches care who wins?  It seems like they would be there to see players play and see how they think they would fit their system. Who they play and the result seem like something they don't care about.


----------



## soccermama213 (May 18, 2018)

After reading this I’m kind of glad my son decided to quit soccer. At age 14 I was starting to see this - teams clearly lying about their age (one team the guys had full muslces and were easily 16) The girls aide doesn’t have this issue thankfully!


----------



## GunninGopher (May 18, 2018)

Frank said:


> More of a question than a statement.
> 
> Do college coaches care who wins?  It seems like they would be there to see players play and see how they think they would fit their system. Who they play and the result seem like something they don't care about.


I think they are saying that if the team goes out early, there will be less exposure.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 18, 2018)

Frank, its not about who wins and losses, my post was directed that there are still Colleges looking for 1 roster spot! If you had a son that had one more game to advance in and there happened to be one more college coach there, just think.  My son’s team just happened to pickup a center back who has played on a less fortunate team during league play and CRL. He is now on a team that is headed to possibly meet up the the Brazilians in Semi-Finals. Because he has been on a less fortunate team up to this point and has moved to a higher level team, if they continue to move forward he will get more exposure.  This HS Senior was in the CIF Finals D3, was selected All CIF, All County and was in the State Final game.  He has no offer as of now because his exposure is just starting, his exposure might be limited because they might not win against the Brazilians in National Cup Semi-Finals.  He might even be D1, D2 player but becaue of limitations. He might have to do Junior College.  Not down playing JC but he deserves better. I hope he is not limited to just 2 more games.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

Fact said:


> It has been said numerous times that tournaments do change seedings to give teams opportunities to play other teams. But this is not a one and done tournament that is meant for practice in theory. This is the finale with advancement potential to get the boys seen for the last time.  And there is a lot more going on here than just reseeding.
> 
> For all those that don’t know about the Aneheim Surf overaged player in State Cup last year, look at the Girls 06 Forum, Page 3. The thread is titled “what’s going on with Cal South and State Cup Semi’s.  Sorry my cut and paste is not working right.
> Basically Aneheim Surf has an 05 player playing on their 06 girls team. Despite the girl's last coach informing Surf of her age they continued to play her. Finally getting caught during State Cup the entire team was disqualified and then for some reason reinstated but the girl in question did not play.  Anaheim Surf went on to win State Cup. But if even 1 overaged player is used the entire team is supposed to be disqualified. No one is willing to explain why the team was reinstated but not the girl if everything was legit.
> ...


I seem to remember that a Cal South  board member resigned without explanation soon after that.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

According to the National Cup website, the "Brazilians" lost a game, won a game by forfeit, and won a game 8-1 over a team that won a game by forfeit and lost their other game 0-6.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 19, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Thanks SocerFan4Life, but I know Whittier College just signed two kids after last week. There are kids that are still being picked up as we speak. I personaly saw UOP looking last weekend.  I personaly know that my kid signed NAIA because he had a few D1, D2 schools that were giving $1-2K and Vanguard offered $30K both Academic/Athletic. We just took NAIA because it was full and not partial. My son in Dallas Cup got offered a few $K to play D2 in Colorado. As you speak, kids are still getting offers!!! Bite your tongue and hope for these boys best interest.  I hope the Brazilian team doesn’t take away ONE SPOT because CalSouth seated this team different that what it should have been.



Congratulations. That's awesome for your kid.   It's very tough to get scholarships so well deserved.     If this "brazilian team" is   truly illegal, then it's time to take action against the team and calsouth. You should take it to the press.  Maybe someone has a connection to a reporter.      
But first someone needs to find proof that they have illegal players.     maybe the rest of the national cup teams in this age group protest and request calsouth to do something. Just saying.


----------



## timbuck (May 19, 2018)

I know it’s against the rules to be the wrong age.  Does a player in Cal-South need to be in the US legally?  Can they play on a visa?
Has immigration ever shown up to a soccer tournament?


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I know it’s against the rules to be the wrong age.  Does a player in Cal-South need to be in the US legally?  Can they play on a visa?
> Has immigration ever shown up to a soccer tournament?


If they entered the US after a certain age (I think it's 12) they need to have clearance from their originating national association.  When I was a team manager I had to deal with a few of those.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 19, 2018)

Hat’s off to Soltilo who took the Brazilians to 2nd overtime before losing 5-3. Great effort and attitude! I was really disappointed in the fact that not one of the GS men spoke English and were dirty, flopping and screeming on the field.  They received one Red Card, and 4 yellow cards vs 3 yellows for Sotilo. The whole situation disgust me.  They were disrespectful and several of their players addressed the sidelines after scoring.  I am really upset that this tournament should not be an international compition. Why has US Soccer not made this about US players and forced non citizens to bow out.  My opininon only but shouldn’t this be about our kids? Promoting our boys? Not letting a wealthy GS owner go to Brazil and hand pick 18 Brazilian players to come beat our players who only can train 2 days a week because of schooling.  I saw an entorage of 6 GS trainers, coaches, or whatever they play a part of their situation, invade the GS sidelines and completely coach from the parent sidelines. 
If you haven’t figured it out yet, with the last few posts and conversations about this situation, it is disgusting what this #S%^#^ hole Owner from GS is doing to the Coast League, CalSouth and US Soccer.  Our US born boys are getting a sh...y deal out of this. 
Oh by the way, I can’t post a picture but # 22 from GS looks at least 25 and # 33 is a shorter version of Lebron James.  I would bet my entire 26 years of teaching HS retirement that #22 is older than U19.


----------



## Zdrone (May 19, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Hat’s off to Soltilo who took the Brazilians to 2nd overtime before losing 5-3. Great effort and attitude! I was really disappointed in the fact that not one of the GS men spoke English and were dirty, flopping and screeming on the field.  They received one Red Card, and 4 yellow cards vs 3 yellows for Sotilo. The whole situation disgust me.  They were disrespectful and several of their players addressed the sidelines after scoring.  I am really upset that this tournament should not be an international compition. Why has US Soccer not made this about US players and forced non citizens to bow out.  My opininon only but shouldn’t this be about our kids? Promoting our boys? Not letting a wealthy GS owner go to Brazil and hand pick 18 Brazilian players to come beat our players who only can train 2 days a week because of schooling.  I saw an entorage of 6 GS trainers, coaches, or whatever they play a part of their situation, invade the GS sidelines and completely coach from the parent sidelines.
> If you haven’t figured it out yet, with the last few posts and conversations about this situation, it is disgusting what this #S%^#^ hole Owner from GS is doing to the Coast League, CalSouth and US Soccer.  Our US born boys are getting a sh...y deal out of this.
> Oh by the way, I can’t post a picture but # 22 from GS looks at least 25 and # 33 is a shorter version of Lebron James.  I would bet my entire 26 years of teaching HS retirement that #22 is older than U19.


Video available?  Would prefer not to see the "disgusting shit hole owner", just the game if possible.


----------



## David Parsio (May 20, 2018)

FCGS owner is a racist pig.  Quality quotes during the match:

"How can you even see that you're Asian"

"Don't shake their hands, they may steal something"

Meanwhile it is now known that not a single kid has a release on file @ Cal South from the  Brazilian federation.  The team should get a DQ and Bob douchebag should be sanctioned.

But alas Cal South is in his pocket and are doing nothing.  Corruption at its finest.  Kickbacks, bribes etc.

We gave up a goal with 2 minutes to play in 2nd OT that ended our season.  Now unlike a lot of the ignoramuses on this forum I will get to enjoy College soccer with my kid where the NCAA can't be bought.


----------



## mirage (May 20, 2018)

Would someone with a connection to one of the TV networks drop a dime on this whole situation.

Corrupting youth sports and hollow victories....

This whole thing really speaks to the character of FCGS owner.  Do you want to put your kid in an organization (any pay to support) someone who skirt around the system and claim victories in youth competition by brining in ringers?  

What's the point?  Is it to say how great FCGS is and attract new players for the club?  If that's that case, doing so like this is a definitely a turn-off.  We may disagree about lots of things but one thing I'm confident about us, Americans, is that we have and pride ourselves in fair sport.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 20, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Oh I would even better that timbuck, that is an old roster, kids who have played against them during that phase have said this team now is completely different with whole new players.  I don’t have a line up card but I wonder if they are using same cards but different players. I would hate to say that, but I know players who have played against them in Coast League who say this team is completely different than when they played them in Coast.  One more time, how does a squad not even win Coast Soccer League or maybe they did barely, all of a sudden win Dallas Cup? Just my thoughts!  Oh and SoccerFan4Life who just posted above.  Dude, who cares about WC teams and their placing.  This isn’t even about placing in your minimal Celtic Tournament. This is about  US Boys U19 kids still trying to get into college who might be on the verge, get eliminated by a PROFESSIONAL TEAM.


The roster timbuck posted is a 1998 team? Maybe some 1999s playing up?

Comparing that lineup to the 1999 GS National cup roster,  there are only 6 players from that team on the GS National cup roster, which has 22 players (16 new players). 

But U19 (1999) is exempt from the continuity rule, and some of the other related rules. So it can be a completely different team if they want. In fact the exemption from rule 3.1 means they didn't even have to have played in a Cal South league. The players must "reside" in Cal South, but nothing says for how long, etc. Good luck disproving their residency, and disproving foreign birth certificates or passports. 

So basically, under Cal South and National cup rules, the U19 level is a mercenary team for hire structure, which seems to be exactly what GS did. I'm  not saying I think it's  right, but that's what the rules say.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 20, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> FCGS owner is a racist pig.  Quality quotes during the match:
> 
> "How can you even see that you're Asian"
> 
> ...


Can you cite the rule about the requirement of a release? I only see a residency requirement but no reference as to how long. 

It seems everyone brings a lot of new players in, didn't  your team bring 8?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 20, 2018)

I live a few miles away from the calsouth office. I can definitely stop by and post a complaint and the more others do the better chance of getting them to change the rules or get them to look into GS.  The question I have is why are other clubs in this age bracket not complaining or doing something about it.  golden State is a big club but so is strikers and several others.   Why is soltillo the only one upset about this.


----------



## David Parsio (May 20, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Can you cite the rule about the requirement of a release? I only see a residency requirement but no reference as to how long.
> 
> It seems everyone brings a lot of new players in, didn't  your team bring 8?



7.17. *INTERNATIONAL CLEARANCES (USYS Policy Rule 207)*


7.17.1. (a) For a player who is at least 17 years of age and comes to the United States on or after the player is 10 years of age, the player must request an international clearance from the Federation.



7.17.2.2. (2) the statement be (A) retained by the club or league with which the player is registered, or (B) filed with the State Association.  *(USYSNC Policy Rule 207)*

*(c) The Federation and FIFA have international clearance requirements and procedures for players coming to United States to play soccer, Consult the Federation about these requirements and procedures.*


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 20, 2018)

So does this mean that GS needs to show proof that they received clearance? I would  get the Athelic Directors  for all of the clubs in this tournament to file a claim with Calsouth.  Heck you can start a signed petition and I am sure many on this site and parents from our teams will sign it.


----------



## InTheValley (May 20, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Why has US Soccer not made this about US players and forced non citizens to bow out.


The answer to your question (other than the fact it would be illegal) is “Because US Soccer is not xenophobic. Because immigrants and refugees who live in the US deserve the same opportunity to play youth sports as everyone else.”

Where exactly are you going to stop with your line of reasoning boss?  Should Albert Einstein have been prohibited from working in US government labs because he was a foreigner, or was he the right kind of foreigner?  Should Madeline Albright have been prohibited from going to public school as a kid because she was a foreigner?  Music schools definitely should have kicked out Eddie Van Halen since he probably deprived a U.S. citizen of a spot and surely beat them in guitar contests also.

What makes youth soccer so important that only U.S. citizens should be allowed to play it here?  Or are you saying we should have a “separate but equal” league for kids born in other countries who emigrate here?  I suppose we could have dumped Caterina Macario into a league like that since she also is a Brazilian born soccer player.  Or is it ok to have one or two Brazilians on a club team in Cal South so long there aren’t too many in one place at one time, and they only speak English on the pitch?  Or maybe Macario is different because she’s just a girl, and girls soccer isn’t important like the boys?

Please explain further what we should do with foreign born children who want to play soccer in the U.S.


----------



## hattrick3 (May 20, 2018)

I wonder what type of visa these Brazilian players have...Bob must support their visas. 

Bob started importing players from Brazil for his U19 team a couple years ago as far as I know.  I first thought he was giving those Brazilian kids opportunities to play in his professional team (GS Force), but it doesn’t seem like it after checking the Force roster. So every year he brings a bunch of new U19 players from Brazil to win and fulfill his ego. Smh


----------



## timbuck (May 20, 2018)

I guess some would argue that it’s good for our top end teams to have to compete against the best in the world. 
I know Brian Kleiban who runs the older Galaxy boys DA teams complains that there isn’t enough competition to push his teams to a higher level each week.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 20, 2018)

Very good point InTheValley!  Point taken.  How about that they should have atleast be enrolled in the US educational system which is free to any foreigner K-12 or enrolled in either a community college or university like all the other boys who have to compete. Is that a better response for you? I don’t know for a fact but my guess is that they are not and are here just to train, play, and are paid for to do so.  Or a rule that states they have to remain in amateur status. Which would DQ this team from the start.  Just my .02 cents.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 20, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> 7.17. *INTERNATIONAL CLEARANCES (USYS Policy Rule 207)*
> 
> 
> 7.17.1. (a) For a player who is at least 17 years of age and comes to the United States on or after the player is 10 years of age, the player must request an international clearance from the Federation.
> ...


So the question is, do they have clearance (assuming they came here after age 10)?


----------



## Dummy (May 20, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Very good point InTheValley!  Point taken.  How about that they should have atleast be enrolled in the US educational system which is free to any foreigner K-12 or enrolled in either a community college or university like all the other boys who have to compete. Is that a better response for you? I don’t know for a fact but my guess is that they are not and are here just to train, play, and are paid for to do so.  Or a rule that states they have to remain in amateur status. Which would DQ this team from the start.  Just my .02 cents.


Has anyone checked to see if any of these players also play for local community college teams?  I know of one community college team that team that does have players from Brazil.


----------



## Toch (May 20, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> FCGS owner is a racist pig.  Quality quotes during the match:
> 
> "How can you even see that you're Asian"
> 
> ...


just look at things for what they are, you weren’t good enough this year. And you are quite bitter because you don’t have a next year. sucka. 
In a couple of years you’ll realize that you stressed way too much


----------



## BoomStick (May 20, 2018)

Dummy said:


> Has anyone checked to see if any of these players also play for local community college teams?  I know of one community college team that team that does have players from Brazil.


----------



## BoomStick (May 20, 2018)

Are you allowed to play at a Junior College and for a club team at the same time?


----------



## espola (May 20, 2018)

BoomStick said:


> Are you allowed to play at a Junior College and for a club team at the same time?


That depends  on the JC.


----------



## Fact (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I seem to remember that a Cal South  board member resigned without explanation soon after that.


Yes and I remember that in her exit interview she alluded to resigning because of the way the Anaheim Surf issue was ignored.


----------



## Fact (May 20, 2018)

Toch said:


> just look at things for what they are, you weren’t good enough this year. And you are quite bitter because you don’t have a next year. sucka.
> In a couple of years you’ll realize that you stressed way too much


Pathetic!


----------



## forsomuch (May 21, 2018)

BoomStick said:


> Are you allowed to play at a Junior College and for a club team at the same time?


College has limits on how much kids can play during a college year. As long as the coach is ok with it there are no issues playing club soccer in the off season. The u19 bracket usually has a ton of college kids playing. Couple years ago my son's team had 2 players come back to play. As long as they are still age eligible. 

Last year's U19 champion WCFC pretty much had an entire team of college players who came home after their freshman year and played National Cup.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 21, 2018)

forsomuch said:


> College has limits on how much kids can play during a college year. As long as the coach is ok with it there are no issues playing club soccer in the off season. The u19 bracket usually has a ton of college kids playing. Couple years ago my son's team had 2 players come back to play. As long as they are still age eligible.
> 
> Last year's U19 champion WCFC pretty much had an entire team of college players who came home after their freshman year and played National Cup.


This year is all the same for WCFC, a lot of college players. Btw WC beat this Golden State team in bracket play 1:0 
They are not the only team, Fullerton has plenty of college players on their roster.


----------



## coachsamy (May 21, 2018)

I'm still missing the point of this thread's complaints.

CalSouth is corrupt because a club has a lot of Brazilian kids in a team? 

CalSouth is corrupt because the wild card seeding gets alter so a team that has a lot of Brazilian kids doesn't play the same team that beats them in pool play again? 

FCGS Owner is a racist pig when he allegedly when out his way to put a team of 18-19 yrs. old kids that are Brazilian? 

The Brazilian kids are taking away scholarships that are meant for Soltilo FC players?

The Brazilian kids look older than the Soltilo FC players and therefore they should not be competing against Soltilo FC?

The NCAA can't be bought?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Newsflash, life is unfair! This is a great reason why soccer will never progress in this country. The sense of entitlement that everything should be given in a silver platter because you paid your way through is not how you succeed in life. If Soltilo FC players decided to wait until their last year of club soccer to figure out their collegiate life and to depend solely on that, those poor kids have a rocky road ahead. Lastly if 18-19 yrs old are afraid of playing some D level players from Brazil (as accused by the OP and his alter ego) they are not ready to compete and claim that they will be these great players. Pulisic was 16-17 yrs old when he was playing against some of the world best players in Dortmund, so at that age if you are good and your team is good you will play anyone. 

Stop making excuses for your children and confront the challenge head on!


----------



## Fact (May 21, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I'm still missing the point of this thread's complaints.
> 
> CalSouth is corrupt because a club has a lot of Brazilian kids in a team?
> 
> ...


They way you are twisting everything that has been said, I would think you are Thistle if I did not know better.  True life is not fair but should we all just accept corruption?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Fact said:


> They way you are twisting everything that has been said, I would think you are Thistle if I did not know better.  True life is not fair but should we all just accept corruption?


That's what is expected after the last 8 years.


----------



## coachsamy (May 21, 2018)

Fact said:


> They way you are twisting everything that has been said, I would think you are Thistle if I did not know better.  True life is not fair but should we all just accept corruption?


What am I twisting? Enlight me here because I'm having a hard time figuring out where the blatant sign of corruption is at.


----------



## Fact (May 21, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I'm still missing the point of this thread's complaints.
> 
> FCGS Owner is a racist pig when he allegedly when out his way to put a team of 18-19 yrs. old kids that are Brazilian?
> 
> The Brazilian kids are taking away scholarships that are meant for Soltilo FC players?


This is what was said: ["FCGS owner is a racist pig. Quality quotes during the match:

"How can you even see that you're Asian"

"Don't shake their hands, they may steal something"] VERY DIFFERENT than what you say above.

Also he did not say they were taking away scholarships, just that is was going to mean less opportunity for their kids to be seen.  As FYI some kids do get their scholarships or at least prefered walk on status during the summer before college so get over yourself that you are a model parent. Not all kids are great students and need to leverage their way into college.

Calsouth is corrupt because they dis not even bother to call the OP back and it appears that they are not following the rules for foreigners.  And they are definitely corrupt when you look at the Anaheim Surf fake birth certificate issue.


----------



## Fact (May 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's what is expected after the last 8 years.


Can we just forget the last 8 years please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

Fact said:


> Can we just forget the last 8 years please.


Maybe after all the damage is undone.


----------



## coachsamy (May 21, 2018)

Fact said:


> This is what was said: ["FCGS owner is a racist pig. Quality quotes during the match:
> 
> "How can you even see that you're Asian"
> 
> ...


1. The OP is using the racist card and examples to cover up himself as the discriminating self he has shown himself on how he refers to those kids that are allegedly Brazilian and old. 

2. The OP and his alter ego made this a USA vs Brazil thing when its just 2 LA Clubs playing at the highest level of recreational soccer pyramid. 

3. The whole college scholarship crap that people put so much emphasis into. Are the brazilian players able to get an scholarship as the allegations that they were taking them away? And if so good for them!

4. If this was about another CalSouth's many flaws in its system for allowing the foreigner kids play or as the OP calls them "Pros", why was his first argument was the seeding of the wild cards vs. the issue of the players. Once the OP realize that his point on the WC was a stupid one, he brought his alter ego to let us know that non-american are playing in that FCGS.

5.  I greatly disagree with you about not all kids are great students. All kids could be great students if given the right circumstances in life.

And finally lets say Bob did poach those kids from Brazil, do you realize how bad under brazilian standards those kids are that they couldn't get a pro contract in South America and the best they could get is a recreational championship and hopefully some JC/CC education at the very best scenario for them. 

This seems more likely to happen...



timbuck said:


> I can just see these kids sitting around their dorm room next year.  Probably passing a bong while procrastinating about studying.
> "Man, I can't believe we didn't win National Cup last Spring.  My life is gonna suck now.  I should probably quit college and flip burgers.  If only my dad could have made a difference by calling Cal-South and having our schedule changed.  And remember that one ref when we were 11 years old?  He gave that PK to that cheating slammersurfpateadorsgalaxy team and they beat us in the Whogivesacrap Cup semi-finals?  I'm still so depressed from that.  Got any more weed?"


----------



## mirage (May 21, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> 1. The OP is using the racist card and examples to cover up himself as the discriminating self he has shown himself on how he refers to those kids that are allegedly Brazilian and old.


Those kids are from Brazil but that's not the point, if you weren't so busy defending your interpretation based on not knowing the whole situation.

Racist card was only brought up because Bob, FCGS owner, made racial derogatory statement towards one of the player with an asian decent.  Additionally made slanderous comment about not shaking the opponent's hands after the game because they may steal something - essentially accusing Soltilo players as thieves.

I don't know what you're norm and values are but where I come from, Bob's behavior is not at all defendable and is despicable behavior.



coachsamy said:


> 2. The OP and his alter ego made this a USA vs Brazil thing when its just 2 LA Clubs playing at the highest level of recreational soccer pyramid.


Op never made into USA vs Brazil thing.  "26 yr HS Coach" did bring up that point but the way I read it was that 26 was arguing that there are plenty of good youth players locally.  Also, technically, CalSouth NC is not the highest level of rec soccer pyramid.  It is the highest level for USYSoccer CalSouth, but there are USSDA, USClub Soccer and USSSA as well.



coachsamy said:


> 3. The whole college scholarship crap that people put so much emphasis into. Are the brazilian players able to get an scholarship as the allegations that they were taking them away? And if so good for them!


They are not, if the past years are any indication.  Bob throws them on the plane back to Brazil the moment the last game is played.  These men are here strictly to play soccer and soccer only.  Scholarship is a side story and not really the point - again, you've chosen to highlight a tangential argument.

The real issue regarding the Brazilian players are that, they are brought to USA to play for FCGS, and none of them have proper clearance from Brazilian FIFA to play in US.  USYSoccer has a policy in place (which as been highlighted in this thread) that they are part of FIFA regulation.  In other words, they should be DQ'd.


----------



## mirage (May 21, 2018)

Follow-on....



coachsamy said:


> 4. If this was about another CalSouth's many flaws in its system for allowing the foreigner kids play or as the OP calls them "Pros", why was his first argument was the seeding of the wild cards vs. the issue of the players. Once the OP realize that his point on the WC was a stupid one, he brought his alter ego to let us know that non-american are playing in that FCGS


Do not understand where you get the notion that the original violation by CalSouth is "a stupid one"?  Its not.  The integrity of the process was not followed and somehow number 2 and number 3 seeds were swopped.  The fact that they would have to play the same team from the pool play is irrelevant.  If it was, then it should be stated in the rules - which it is not.  Besides, I do not believe it was the OP that brought up the fact that FCGS team was an imported player team.  I believe it was introduced into he discussion by "26".



coachsamy said:


> 5.  I greatly disagree with you about not all kids are great students. All kids could be great students if given the right circumstances in life.


I know this was a response to "Fact" and perhaps you've had previous discussions on this matter but I could not disagree more with your statement here.  Not all kids can be good students, regardless of the circumstances.  There are natural capacity to learn and there are differences between individuals.  While ALL kids can do better in an ideal situation, some people are simply smarter and better students than others.



coachsamy said:


> And finally lets say Bob did poach those kids from Brazil, do you realize how bad under brazilian standards those kids are that they couldn't get a pro contract in South America and the best they could get is a recreational championship and hopefully some JC/CC education at the very best scenario for them.
> 
> This seems more likely to happen...


You clearly have never been to Brazil.  There are more players than the country can absorb.  Only the best of the best craw out of the situations they are in, into any type of professional soccer.

As for your last example of Timmy's post, are these the same kids you are familiar with that could be great students if given the right circumstances in life?[/QUOTE]


----------



## coachsamy (May 21, 2018)

mirage said:


> Those kids are from Brazil but that's not the point, if you weren't so busy defending your interpretation based on not knowing the whole situation.


I base my opinion based on what I gather from the OP.


mirage said:


> Racist card was only brought up because Bob, FCGS owner, made racial derogatory statement towards one of the player with an asian decent.  Additionally made slanderous comment about not shaking the opponent's hands after the game because they may steal something - essentially accusing Soltilo players as thieves.
> 
> I don't know what you're norm and values are but where I come from, Bob's behavior is not at all defendable and is despicable behavior.


Were you there when these allegations were made? Neither was I, therefore I'll take it as hearsay and nothing more. Is Bob a racist or not, I really don't know. What I know is that based on what OP and his second acct 26 have written towards the Brazilian kids in a prejudice way, but 2 wrongs don't make one right. 


mirage said:


> Op never made into USA vs Brazil thing.  "26 yr HS Coach" did bring up that point but the way I read it was that 26 was arguing that there are plenty of good youth players locally.  Also, technically, CalSouth NC is not the highest level of rec soccer pyramid.  It is the highest level for USYSoccer CalSouth, but there are USSDA, USClub Soccer and USSSA as well.


So 2 people with the same agenda show up to the forum bashing a club. WOW! Such a novelty in this forum. OMG I'm such in shock! NOT!

I think you get the point about NC/rec soccer. Its a recreational environment within their same level of competition.


mirage said:


> They are not, if the past years are any indication.  Bob throws them on the plane back to Brazil the moment the last game is played.  These men are here strictly to play soccer and soccer only.  Scholarship is a side story and not really the point - again, you've chosen to highlight a tangential argument.
> 
> The real issue regarding the Brazilian players are that, they are brought to USA to play for FCGS, and none of them have proper clearance from Brazilian FIFA to play in US.  USYSoccer has a policy in place (which as been highlighted in this thread) that they are part of FIFA regulation.  In other words, they should be DQ'd.


Why is this not point out right away! And once again OP and his alter ego brought up the scholarships. If FCGS broke the rules, they need to be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## coachsamy (May 21, 2018)

mirage said:


> Follow-on....
> 
> 
> Do not understand where you get the notion that the original violation by CalSouth is "a stupid one"?  Its not.  The integrity of the process was not followed and somehow number 2 and number 3 seeds were swopped.  The fact that they would have to play the same team from the pool play is irrelevant.  If it was, then it should be stated in the rules - which it is not.  Besides, I do not believe it was the OP that brought up the fact that FCGS team was an imported player team.  I believe it was introduced into he discussion by "26".


If CalSouth has done this before so kids playing the game can benefit from playing DIFFERENT teams and not the same one over and over, I don't see the problem. Do you see anyone from WC here whining about FCGS? Like I mention before this is a recreational tournament hosted to find which team was the best one within that level of play. The end goal for these tournaments is for kids to have fun playing together and displaying the skills they have acquired throughout the season in a level field of competition. Everything else is a moot point. 


mirage said:


> I know this was a response to "Fact" and perhaps you've had previous discussions on this matter but I could not disagree more with your statement here.  Not all kids can be good students, regardless of the circumstances.  There are natural capacity to learn and there are differences between individuals.  While ALL kids can do better in an ideal situation, some people are simply smarter and better students than others.


Understand the kids ability to learn, allow them to learn within their own parameters and constraints and be discipline about it, you will be surprise about the results. I love success stories because they were set to fail by people that have your thinking, and they succeed. 



mirage said:


> You clearly have never been to Brazil.  There are more players than the country can absorb.  Only the best of the best craw out of the situations they are in, into any type of professional soccer.


What is your point??? Based on what you have said you should have a little bit of compassion for kids coming from another country where their ONLY opportunity to break the cycle is not there as they weren't good enough to make a living out of soccer, and they don't get an education like we do. 


mirage said:


> As for your last example of Timmy's post, are these the same kids you are familiar with that could be great students if given the right circumstances in life?


Timmy's metaphor is very strong and you can't see it. Those kids need some sort of discipline. But darn it, discipline was lost in the past 8 years....


----------



## mirage (May 21, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Were you there when these allegations were made? Neither was I, therefore I'll take it as hearsay and nothing more. Is Bob a racist or not, I really don't know. What I know is that based on what OP and his second acct 26 have written towards the Brazilian kids in a prejudice way, but 2 wrongs don't make one right.....


You see, that's just it isn't it.  I was there.  I watched the whole game.  Got the feedback directly from the players.


----------



## mirage (May 21, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> Understand the kids ability to learn, allow them to learn within their own parameters and constraints and be discipline about it, you will be surprise about the results. I love success stories because they were set to fail by people that have your thinking, and they succeed.....
> 
> ........Timmy's metaphor is very strong and you can't see it. Those kids need some sort of discipline. But darn it, discipline was lost in the past 8 years....


You know nothing of me to say people that have my thinking.  You may love success stories but you seem to not recognize that even in success, there are differences.  As you've noted before in a different context, life isn't fair.  Its just certain.

As for your last comment, not sure what you mean by 8 years but if you mean that parents didn't do their job to raise kids, then who's fault is that?  As for the metaphor, luckily I don't know any kids like that myself, including mine in college.  It just plays off of stereotype from likes of Fast Time at Ridgemont High.... Nothing to do with the reality and is insulting to parallel these young student athletes to that.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 21, 2018)

CoachSamy As a HS teacher I am far from prejudice or maybe I am against people who act stupid but last time I looked at the Far West Regional logo it said in white highlight in red background “US Youth Soccer”  Last time I looked at the National Championship logo it said the same thing “US Youth Soccer”.   When looking at the Dallas Cup I see that it says nothing about  US it says “Welcome Word”.  I think you have completely missed the point but that’s ok some of my students do that every day in my classroom. 
But so you know, I did root for Golden State at Dallas Cup.  I was glad they won it.  No prejudice what so ever! I am actually very disappointed that our CalSouth representative for the “US Youth Soccer” Far West Regionals could actually be a mispresesnted non US Youth team.  That’s all I’m saying my friend but I’m sure you will figure something wrong with it.  Have fun dwelling over it.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 21, 2018)

I say we ban David Parsio from blogging when he is raging       TBH, even if FCGS would be bringing kids from Brazil, it's not easy to get visas every year for new players.   He couldnt do it every year because eventually he will get investigated by the US Govt.   Also, how does he make money if he has to take care of them when they arrive?  Does he own a hotel and pays for food and boarding?   I mean, the kids have to be really really good for somebody to go out of their way to pick up all the expenses.   I would love to hear someone from FCGS give their insight into this story.


----------



## InTheValley (May 21, 2018)

To make sure I understand, this all started when a former FCGS parent/admin - who claims not to be disgruntled in the least bit - complained that CalSouth changed the first round playoff matchup of his kid’s former team.  According to some, the matchup was changed to avoid two teams from the same group playing each other again in the first round of the playoffs. According to proponents of this theory, it isn’t fair for teams to play in the group stage and then again in the first round of playoffs because it only shows that you’re better or worse than one team and is not a true reflection of a team’s ability.  Plus, it isn’t any fun having to play the same teams over and over. I will call this the “rational” argument.

Others have contended that a notoriously corrupt CalSouth conspired with the rich and powerful Bob of FCGS to manipulate the playoff seedings for the purpose of allowing his Goliath club to win the glorified rec tournament also known as National Cup, with the added benefit of sticking it to the little club and Bob’s former players by depriving them of the inevitable last minute college scholarships they would have received if only they’d been able to play 201 games in their careers instead of 200.  More specifically, CalSouth turned a blind eye when Bob leveraged his vast financial resources to smuggle a super team of overage illegal alien racist professional Brazilian soccer stars over the border, and then trained them 8 hours a day, 5 days a week with no school or outside distractions to get in the way of total domination.  Despite the valiant efforts of our hardworking American boys, who took the Brazilian juggernaut to OT, they just weren’t able to overcome the forces of evil and gracefully bowed out with only 3 yellow cards, compared to the 4 yellows and a red received by their evil, racist, cheating opponents. I will call this the “irrational” argument.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 21, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> CoachSamy As a HS teacher I am far from prejudice or maybe I am against people who act stupid but last time I looked at the Far West Regional logo it said in white highlight in red background “US Youth Soccer”  Last time I looked at the National Championship logo it said the same thing “US Youth Soccer”.   When looking at the Dallas Cup I see that it says nothing about  US it says “Welcome Word”.  I think you have completely missed the point but that’s ok some of my students do that every day in my classroom.
> But so you know, I did root for Golden State at Dallas Cup.  I was glad they won it.  No prejudice what so ever! I am actually very disappointed that our CalSouth representative for the “US Youth Soccer” Far West Regionals could actually be a mispresesnted non US Youth team.  That’s all I’m saying my friend but I’m sure you will figure something wrong with it.  Have fun dwelling over it.


That's the dumbest thing that you could have said.   Honestly!  So I guess we should not have our American youth players in Germany's youth league?     Dude, this is America, we are a melting pot.  People from all over the world are coming over here legally, with visas, without visas (don't agree with this).    Bottom line, stop this nationalistic approach to soccer.   The only way that our kids will get better is to have exposure with players from other countries.   There's a reason why the US is not in the World Cup!  Stop making this about a Nationalism perspective.


----------



## El Clasico (May 21, 2018)

Frank said:


> More of a question than a statement.
> 
> Do college coaches care who wins?  It seems like they would be there to see players play and see how they think they would fit their system. Who they play and the result seem like something they don't care about.


How can a coach watch them play this week if they got eliminated last week?


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 21, 2018)

Ok SoccerFan4Life I guess it came accross incorrectly.  I am a rule follower so that’s what I’m getting at, I agree with your statement. I get the melting pot. So maybe a better expample is US athletes in the olympics we have all different cultures compete for us in the olympics but what must they have to compete?  Same with the world cup team, what must they posses in order to compete?  Like I posted in my very first post.  What must the Brazilians have in order to compete in our US Youth Soccer Tournament? Don’t think GS needed this for Dallas Cup.  If they have clearances and all is up and up then I’ll shut my trap.  Oh and your comment about "
There's a reason why the US is not in the World Cup!”  Just think it was shitty coaching or lack of intensity not your reasoning.
7.17. *INTERNATIONAL CLEARANCES (USYS Policy Rule 207)*


----------



## Lambchop (May 21, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> I'm still missing the point of this thread's complaints.
> 
> CalSouth is corrupt because a club has a lot of Brazilian kids in a team?
> 
> ...


Last time I looked Pulisic is a single player, not an entire team. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Ok SoccerFan4Life I guess it came accross incorrectly.  I am a rule follower so that’s what I’m getting at, I agree with your statement. I get the melting pot. So maybe a better expample is US athletes in the olympics we have all different cultures compete for us in the olympics but what must they have to compete?  Same with the world cup team, what must they posses in order to compete?  Like I posted in my very first post.  What must the Brazilians have in order to compete in our US Youth Soccer Tournament? Don’t think GS needed this for Dallas Cup.  If they have clearances and all is up and up then I’ll shut my trap.  Oh and your comment about "
> There's a reason why the US is not in the World Cup!”  Just think it was shitty coaching or lack of intensity not your reasoning.
> 7.17. *INTERNATIONAL CLEARANCES (USYS Policy Rule 207)*


I can see you are no globalist.
What the hell is wrong about following the rules?
I am pretty sure all of us will take the bad soccer in order to live here, importing the world's problems isn't worth 100 world cups.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 21, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Last time I looked Pulisic is a single player, not an entire team. Apples and oranges.



Pulisic, *Haji Wright*, *Weston McKennie*, *Nick Taitague, and about another 4 or 5 going over this year.  Josh Sargent is going thi year and I cannot recall the lesser known players.   *


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (May 21, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> I say we ban David Parsio from blogging when he is raging       TBH, even if FCGS would be bringing kids from Brazil, it's not easy to get visas every year for new players.   He couldnt do it every year because eventually he will get investigated by the US Govt.   Also, how does he make money if he has to take care of them when they arrive?  Does he own a hotel and pays for food and boarding?   I mean, the kids have to be really really good for somebody to go out of their way to pick up all the expenses.   I would love to hear someone from FCGS give their insight into this story.


I have heard from folks at FCGS that he pays for everyone on the elite team. He brings these players from Brazil and houses them at his mansion. All expenses paid. Just what we have heard


----------



## InTheValley (May 21, 2018)

.


SoccerFrenzy said:


> I have heard from folks at FCGS that he pays for everyone on the elite team. He brings these players from Brazil and houses them at his mansion. All expenses paid. Just what we have heard


Good for him. The US Government operates approximately 800 military bases abroad, plus who knows how many foreign schools for children of diplomats, expats, business people  and other Americans.  American kids have been proudly beating the crap out of foreign kids in their own youth basketball and baseball leagues for almost 70 years, which no one seems to mind.  But one lower level group of 18 year old Brazilians brings their futbol here and we act like it’s an existential threat to the American way of life and assume they’re illegal aliens and cheaters.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (May 21, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> .
> 
> 
> Good for him. The US Government operates approximately 800 military bases abroad, plus who knows how many foreign schools for children of diplomats, expats, business people  and other Americans.  American kids have been proudly beating the crap out of foreign kids in their own youth basketball and baseball leagues for almost 70 years, which no one seems to mind.  But one lower level group of 18 year old Brazilians brings their futbol here and we act like it’s an existential threat to the American way of life and assume they’re illegal aliens and cheaters.


Completely agree with you. Not saying what he is doing is wrong just replying to the question asked. Don't shoot the messenger. I think if he is bring them here to better their life, great job for giving them the opportunity to get a decent education and bettering the lives of them and their families


----------



## exkeeper (May 21, 2018)

Yes, it is normal practice for wild card teams to get moved around if a match up from bracket play ends up the same. It happened last year in National Cup on the girls side. My daughters team ended up as the first wild card and the second wild card matched up against the same bracket team. The schedule went back and forth a few time with our game be changed and the 3rd WC team being changed. It ended up with the 2nd and 3rd WC teams changing opponents. It was a small club that was changed, so it has nothing to do with money and they do it all the time. 

However, if you want to talk corrupt because of the AS situation and other things, I could buy into that, but switching WC teams is not corruption as it has been done before.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 21, 2018)

Is it weird or coincidence that the link for CalSouth's 1999 boys NC schedules and results isn't working?  All the other age groups work, but this one has been returning a "502 server" error all day...hmm


----------



## Eagle33 (May 22, 2018)

I happened to see this team play both Sat and Sun and as an observer can give you my 2 cents....
This FCGS team is very good and play great soccer
They are 150% Brazilian
They do look older, but so what? At 18yo any player should able to play with men.

I think it's great to play a team like this. Soltilo game was a great game to watch with plenty of goals and good soccer. Parents complained more than players, but this is to be expected. Galaxy game was not as good, but Galaxy didn't convert chances they had and that made a difference.
Even though this FCGS team is good, I don't think they will win it all. Strikers will give them run for their money and if they happen to beat Strikers, WC or Fullerton will be another challenge, as both of those team filled with College players.


----------



## InTheValley (May 22, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> CoachSamy As a HS teacher I am far from prejudice or maybe I am against people who act stupid but last time I looked at the Far West Regional logo it said in white highlight in red background “US Youth Soccer”  Last time I looked at the National Championship logo it said the same thing “US Youth Soccer”.   When looking at the Dallas Cup I see that it says nothing about  US it says “Welcome Word”.  I think you have completely missed the point but that’s ok some of my students do that every day in my classroom.
> But so you know, I did root for Golden State at Dallas Cup.  I was glad they won it.  No prejudice what so ever! I am actually very disappointed that our CalSouth representative for the “US Youth Soccer” Far West Regionals could actually be a mispresesnted non US Youth team.  That’s all I’m saying my friend but I’m sure you will figure something wrong with it.  Have fun dwelling over it.


Take that @coachsamy.  I might add that the last time I looked at the American Airlines logo, it was also red, white and blue. These foreigners need to stay off our national airline for Americans only and just fly Southwest, which quite clearly uses brown and yellow logo colors for a reason.  These foreigners can all also starve to death because the largest food distributor here in ‘merica quite clearly says *US *Foods. And stay out of our buildings made with US Steel.   You also don’t see any foreigners in the National Basketball Association, do you? And do you know why they check your citizenship status every time you use Federal Express?  Foreigners should know they can only use UPS, with its brown logo and all.

The law is quite clear that a company should exclude any non-citizen so long as it puts the right patriotic label in its name and its logo is red, white and blue.  Duh.

God help our students.


----------



## coachsamy (May 22, 2018)

mirage said:


> You know nothing of me to say people that have my thinking.  You may love success stories but you seem to not recognize that even in success, there are differences.  As you've noted before in a different context, life isn't fair.  Its just certain.
> 
> As for your last comment, not sure what you mean by 8 years but if you mean that parents didn't do their job to raise kids, then who's fault is that?  As for the metaphor, luckily I don't know any kids like that myself, including mine in college.  It just plays off of stereotype from likes of Fast Time at Ridgemont High.... Nothing to do with the reality and is insulting to parallel these young student athletes to that.


I don't know nothing about you other what you post! You clearly said that not all kids are great students, which to me means that if a kid doesn't do good in school is automatically not a great student. 

I'm referring of the past administration in the last 8 years in which people's feelings got weaker and the sense of entitlement that people have generated without earning anything.

According to the OP this was such a life changing event to which the metaphor sadly has certain correlation to it. If a parent is resolving all the issues of a High School student is the biggest disservice the parent can do for them in life. Is the OP going to his son college to protest that his son scholarship got cut because x y or z. Is the OP going to throw another tantrum because the NCAA D2 made a change in the brackets of their tournament?? These are not Ulittles and shouldn't be treated as such either.


----------



## coachsamy (May 22, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> CoachSamy As a HS teacher I am far from prejudice or maybe I am against people who act stupid but last time I looked at the Far West Regional logo it said in white highlight in red background “US Youth Soccer”  Last time I looked at the National Championship logo it said the same thing “US Youth Soccer”.   When looking at the Dallas Cup I see that it says nothing about  US it says “Welcome Word”.  I think you have completely missed the point but that’s ok some of my students do that every day in my classroom.
> But so you know, I did root for Golden State at Dallas Cup.  I was glad they won it.  No prejudice what so ever! I am actually very disappointed that our CalSouth representative for the “US Youth Soccer” Far West Regionals could actually be a mispresesnted non US Youth team.  That’s all I’m saying my friend but I’m sure you will figure something wrong with it.  Have fun dwelling over it.


Your own contradiction proves my point. 

That you are a HS teacher doesn't mean anything whether or not you are prejudist. I'd met prejudist people in the military, law enforcement and many other places where they shouldn't be but they are and sadly in the case of law enforcement gives them a bad name. 

Stop giving so much emphasis to this recreational tournament and advocate for high school athletics gain their place again.


----------



## coachsamy (May 22, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Last time I looked Pulisic is a single player, not an entire team. Apples and oranges.


Point is that 18 years are NOT Ulittles and they can play against older competition without any disadvantage. There are 1999 kids playing in MLS and many other leagues around the world.


----------



## Lambchop (May 22, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> I happened to see this team play both Sat and Sun and as an observer can give you my 2 cents....
> This FCGS team is very good and play great soccer
> They are 150% Brazilian
> They do look older, but so what? At 18yo any player should able to play with men.
> ...


"So what"??  Therein lies the problem today.  Honesty and integrity are no longer valued.  Yes, at 18 players do play against older players and even old men, in college, in pros, semi pros, pick up leagues etc etc etc. That is not the point.  If you don't understand then you are part of the problem.


----------



## timbuck (May 22, 2018)

Is this issue about the wild card seedings being switched or about players not being within the roster rules?
Has anyone asked the "kids"  (who are 18) how they feel about this?


----------



## Eagle33 (May 22, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> "So what"??  Therein lies the problem today.  Honesty and integrity are no longer valued.  Yes, at 18 players do play against older players and even old men, in college, in pros, semi pros, pick up leagues etc etc etc. That is not the point.  If you don't understand then you are part of the problem.


Sorry, I must of failed to see how playing up or vs older players is ever a problem for a competitive 18 yo.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 22, 2018)

Time to kill this post. It's going nowhere.  I could care less of Golden state but if a rich guy is giving a bunch of Brazilian kids a chance then kudos to the guy.   There's a great Brazilian movie that gives you an idea of their environment. I think it's called "City of God".


----------



## David Parsio (May 22, 2018)

Look we got beat by a bunch of Illegally registered players who come to the US for 6 months under the guise of learning English as a 2nd language. 

You're all fools if you believe this to be the case, I wish it was..

This will be done every year by FCGS until Cal South stands up to its Core Values of Fair Play and Integrity in administration of its published rules.

I said zero about Brazilians, over age players etc.  I still believe that Cal South was threatened, paid off, or support for other Cal South entities was risking withdrawal. 

Yes the FCGS owner is a pure piece of dog shat, and proves it every single day. He is bad for US Soccer, detrimental to soccer development in the USA. Money does not entitle privilege or status, but it certainly buys it.

I hope teams follow through with filing appeals and FCGS gets DQ'd or this will never end.

I hope Strikers takes them out of the tournament and you are all there to watch.  I will personally video tape this jackass on the pitch, because I have no doubt that if he loses he will assault the referee crew along with his staff. I will then post the link for the morons here to defend.

Thanks to my alter ego for posting some quality comments.


----------



## Trump4Pres (May 22, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> *prejudist*


...


----------



## timbuck (May 22, 2018)

Is this any different than ECNL players joining a flight 2 team for President's Cup?


----------



## coachsamy (May 22, 2018)

How some people feel right about now...


----------



## coachsamy (May 22, 2018)

coachsamy said:


> How some people feel right about now...


----------



## InTheValley (May 22, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Look we got beat by a bunch of Illegally registered players who come to the US for 6 months under the guise of learning English as a 2nd language.
> 
> You're all fools if you believe this to be the case, I wish it was..
> 
> ...


Let me explain something to you. The California Unruh Act prohibits businesses from discriminating against people based on their citizenship status.  If they got across the border and established proof of age, they had every right to beat your kid’s team regardless of whether they learned English to your satisfaction, and regardless of how much it allegedly cost Bob to get them here.  CalSouth is never going to stop Bob from helping kids play soccer here because it can’t.  And the State of California has decided it shouldn’t.

I have three points in response to your claim that they don’t have appropriate transfer paperwork. First, it looks like this requirement only applies when a player was previously registered to a another club. https://www.ussoccer.com/about/federation-services/intl-clearance/itc-request. If they weren’t previously registered, which most Brazilian kids aren’t, no foreign approval is required. Second, I don’t see any proof they didn’t complete paperwork, and I am certainly not going to take the word of a jilted former FCGS parent.  Third, you look like a sore loser regardless because you’re relying on an paperwork violation as an excuse for the fact that your kid’s team wasn’t good enough.

Videotaping someone else’s soccer game because you hope your nemesis will assault a referee also seems like perhaps not the best way to spend the weekend.  You should consider doing something nice with your family instead. Maybe a picnic. Maybe watch a City of God.  Great movie.


----------



## Chalklines (May 22, 2018)

hey 42's the new 17

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-2642299/Joseph-Minala-told-resume-career-Lazio-youth-team-proving-hes-17-not-42.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> Let me explain something to you. The California Unruh Act prohibits businesses from discriminating against people based on their citizenship status.  If they got across the border and established proof of age, they had every right to beat your kid’s team regardless of whether they learned English to your satisfaction, and regardless of how much it allegedly cost Bob to get them here.  CalSouth is never going to stop Bob from helping kids play soccer here because it can’t.  And the State of California has decided it shouldn’t.
> 
> I have three points in response to your claim that they don’t have appropriate transfer paperwork. First, it looks like this requirement only applies when a player was previously registered to a another club. https://www.ussoccer.com/about/federation-services/intl-clearance/itc-request. If they weren’t previously registered, which most Brazilian kids aren’t, no foreign approval is required. Second, I don’t see any proof they didn’t complete paperwork, and I am certainly not going to take the word of a jilted former FCGS parent.  Third, you look like a sore loser regardless because you’re relying on an paperwork violation as an excuse for the fact that your kid’s team wasn’t good enough.
> 
> Videotaping someone else’s soccer game because you hope your nemesis will assault a referee also seems like perhaps not the best way to spend the weekend.  You should consider doing something nice with your family instead. Maybe a picnic. Maybe watch a City of God.  Great movie.


Gran Torino would be another good one to watch.


----------



## forsomuch (May 22, 2018)

Seems to me if FCGS does all the work to bring in foreign players they would make sure they did the easiest part and file the CalSouth paperwork. Getting Visas, travel documents, getting signed up for school and all the other things it takes to bring someone into the country all take a lot more paperwork than Cal South soccer forms.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 22, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> I will personally video tape this jackass on the pitch, because I have no doubt that if he loses he will assault the referee crew along with his staff. I will then post the link for the morons here to defend.


It's time to move on.  Are the boys on the team as angry as you are, or are they glad to get a chance to play against a good team of different style from another country?  I'm guessing it's the latter.


----------



## InTheValley (May 22, 2018)

forsomuch said:


> Seems to me if FCGS does all the work to bring in foreign players they would make sure they did the easiest part and file the CalSouth paperwork. Getting Visas, travel documents, getting signed up for school and all the other things it takes to bring someone into the country all take a lot more paperwork than Cal South soccer forms.


I don’t know who you think you are, but you only get to speculate on this board if you’re proposing a conspiracy theory and accusing people of illegal conduct.  What you are saying makes too much sense and is no fun at all.


----------



## David Parsio (May 22, 2018)

Your interpretation relies on kids never being registered to play in an organized federation in Brazil. Whatever you want to think to prove a point based in a reality you have no expertise with and are only speculating.

I only care about published rules and complying like everyone is required to do and the integrity of the sport I love.  Sepp Blater anyone?

Your welcome to do whatever you wish on the weekend.  I won't come on a forum and call you out for whatever your passion might be.  That would make me as big a d^ck as you.


----------



## pewpew (May 22, 2018)

I heard a few of them speaking English last night after training...just sayin'. 
And.....wait for it.....DRIVING!!!  But then again..maybe that kid was born here and had a legal CDL. 
I will say watching those boys play is pretty awesome..the creativity they show is insane.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 22, 2018)

David Parsio, I actually sent a note to calsouth via their Facebook page to look into the rules and see if fcgs is compliant.  

However, every time I want to take your side, you end up posting stupidities that make me want to cringe.  Time for you to get out of this blog.  Good luck on your next blog. I will avoid it for sure.


----------



## David Parsio (May 22, 2018)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> David Parsio, I actually sent a note to calsouth via their Facebook page to look into the rules and see if fcgs is compliant.
> 
> However, every time I want to take your side, you end up posting stupidities that make me want to cringe.  Time for you to get out of this blog.  Good luck on your next blog. I will avoid it for sure.


While I appreciate your support, do you actually expect an answer?


----------



## Lambchop (May 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Is this any different than ECNL players joining a flight 2 team for President's Cup?


Are you serious?


----------



## timbuck (May 23, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Are you serious?


Not really.


----------



## InTheValley (May 23, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Your interpretation relies on kids never being registered to play in an organized federation in Brazil. Whatever you want to think to prove a point based in a reality you have no expertise with and are only speculating.
> 
> I only care about published rules and complying like everyone is required to do and the integrity of the sport I love.  Sepp Blater anyone?
> 
> Your welcome to do whatever you wish on the weekend.  I won't come on a forum and call you out for whatever your passion might be.  That would make me as big a d^ck as you.


I’m not sure you understand what the word speculation means.

To help you understand, please identify the Brazilian clubs where each of these players played. Please identify the amount of the bribe, how much it was and who at CalSouth received it.  Who was the specific person at CalSouth whom Bob threatened and what exactly did he threaten?  Was the threat made in writing, over the phone, or in person?  Please produce the paperwork these kids completed so we can verify that they failed to obtain appropriate authorization. Please identify the exact whereabouts of the players at all times they’ve been in the US so that we can verify how long they’ve been here and whether they actually took English lessons or did anything productive besides soccer.  Please identify the law that says Brazilians must take English classes if they’re going to come to the US and play in National Cup.

Does this help you understand what speculation is?

Since you called me a d**k, I’ll speculate a little too. I speculate that you’re  having a hard time getting your point across because, at base, what makes you angry has nothing to do with whether these kids filled out the right forms. Rather, your anger is grounded in something you don’t want to admit about yourself, which is that you don’t like people here from “lesser” countries, especially if they take something away from your son - even something so inconsequential as a chance to play one or two more games in a lower tier soccer tournament.  And you also have serious feelings of inadequacy because you feel like you’ve been bested by someone with whom you had a falling out, and who is apparently far more successful than you.  So, instead, you’ve convinced yourself of a bunch of conspiracy theories upon which to rationalize the underlying reasons for your anger. Just speculating. Now you can call me a d**k.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 23, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> I’m not sure you understand what the word speculation means.
> 
> To help you understand, please identify the Brazilian clubs where each of these players played. Please identify the amount of the bribe, how much it was and who at CalSouth received it.  Who was the specific person at CalSouth whom Bob threatened and what exactly did he threaten?  Was the threat made in writing, over the phone, or in person?  Please produce the paperwork these kids completed so we can verify that they failed to obtain appropriate authorization. Please identify the exact whereabouts of the players at all times they’ve been in the US so that we can verify how long they’ve been here and whether they actually took English lessons or did anything productive besides soccer.  Please identify the law that says Brazilians must take English classes if they’re going to come to the US and play in National Cup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

pewpew said:


> I heard a few of them speaking English last night after training...just sayin'.
> And.....wait for it.....DRIVING!!!  But then again..maybe that kid was born here and had a legal CDL.
> I will say watching those boys play is pretty awesome..the creativity they show is insane.


It is legal for illegals to have a Ca
driver license, isn't that about the stupidest thing you have heard?


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 26, 2018)

So Strikers had GS down 4-2 with 6 minutes left until the officials took over.  Just a quick note, Bob was seen putting his arms around the female middle reff today before the game.  Strikers took it to them 3-0 then let them come back but with 8 min left Strikers took over 4-2.   Until this call with U19 kids and the same player who was awarded this PK with 6 min left, earlier this same player was awarded a yellow carded for flopping in this game.   I will let you make the call, but here is the video footage of her call.  After the game she admitted he dove!  And says she is headed to Hawaii for the far west Regionals.  Her explanation after the game was that the Strikers Player put both arms around the GS player and took him down in the box.  UUUUUMMMMM not sure that happened.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 26, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> So Strikers had GS down 4-2 with 6 minutes left until the officials took over.  Just a quick note, Bob was seen putting his arms around the female middle reff today before the game.  Strikers took it to them 3-0 then let them come back but with 8 min left Strikers took over 4-2.   Until this call with U19 kids and the same player who was awarded this PK with 6 min left, earlier this same player was awarded a yellow carded for flopping in this game.   I will let you make the call, but here is the video footage of her call.  After the game she admitted he dove!  And says she is headed to Hawaii for the far west Regionals.  Her explanation after the game was that the Strikers Player put both arms around the GS player and took him down in the box.  UUUUUMMMMM not sure that happened.


It's next to impossible with this blurry video to see what happened. 

But as I understand your post, Strikers are up 4-3 over the fist 85 minutes, after the awarded Pk was made.  They then give up 3 unanswered goals toe lose the match 6-4.

This referee is incredible to find a way to let GS score 3 unanswered goals in the last 5 minutes! Of course, had the PK not been awarded Strikers would have not allowed those 3 goals.


----------



## David Parsio (May 26, 2018)

Please.  Its not blurry.  Unfortunate that a game has to come down to a call like this however you will get another shot in FWR.  They can't take that away from you.


----------



## 26 yr HS Coach (May 26, 2018)

Try looking at from a computer dumb ass.   The ruling is final and all i was asking for was for you to look at the foul in question.  Because if the foul was not called then this game would have been over.  But you are retarted and cant sit down an look at what I was asking.  So if you don’t think it was a foul then shut up dumb F...ck.  Anwer the question was it a foul or not?


----------



## InTheValley (May 26, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> It's next to impossible with this blurry video to see what happened.
> 
> But as I understand your post, Strikers are up 4-3 over the fist 85 minutes, after the awarded Pk was made.  They then give up 3 unanswered goals toe lose the match 6-4.
> 
> This referee is incredible to find a way to let GS score 3 unanswered goals in the last 5 minutes! Of course, had the PK not been awarded Strikers would have not allowed those 3 goals.


I agree that this doesn’t show anything. But maybe @David Parsio got better footage from the Bob cam.

I think what he’s saying is that the American team simply lacked intestinal fortitude. So typical. Latin American players cheat. American players wilt under pressure.


----------



## David Parsio (May 26, 2018)

I got great footage, but I promised her I wouldn't show it to you.  Trust me its not blurry


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> I agree that this doesn’t show anything. But maybe @David Parsio got better footage from the Bob cam.
> 
> I think what he’s saying is that the American team simply lacked intestinal fortitude. So typical. Latin American players cheat. American players wilt under pressure.


Maybe a bounty on illegal Brazilian cheaters would be prudent.
I am picking the choking legal American rangers.


----------



## David Parsio (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe a bounty on illegal Brazilian cheaters would be prudent.


Maybe Cal South should just follow their own rules.


----------



## InTheValley (May 26, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> I got great footage, but I promised her I wouldn't show it to you.  Trust me its not blurry


That’s wise. I’d probably have to update your psych eval to address the delusions.


----------



## mirage (May 27, 2018)

I watched the video on my 4k 27" monitor in full screen.

One second into the video, the ball is passed to the GS player in question.  The ball gets by him and in an attempt to catch up to the ball, he falls.  The fall is without any contact but is made to look like a trip (perhaps he tripped himself).  All of this within the first 3 seconds of the video.  I played it back in slow motion so I could see what really happened.

There are many, many plays with heavy contact that are not called as Pen.  Sometimes I really wonder what goes through the CR's head for calling one and not the other.  In this particular instance, it should never have been called.  There doesn't appear to any contact.  Perhaps its the camera angle but its not clear how the CR could have seen the play itself, given the traffic of bodies in front of her.  There must have been some assumption made by her part for calling the foul.

This thread for the last few pages clearly shows the perspective of responders.  In most cases, the forum today has mostly young girls parents.  And I would go out on the limb to say that most have not experienced the game at the National Championship level, like "26's" Strikers (USYSoccer) or DP's Soltilo's (USClub Soccer) teams have.  

Most are done at the local National or State Cup, and never have been to FWR, much less the National Championship.  They simply have not experienced what its like to expect to compete at that level and amount of intensity, preparation and seriousness that goes along with it.  The basic sporting rule of "fair fight" needs to be protected and enforced at all levels, especially at this level, rather than just to dismiss it as "life isn't fair", or at this age they should be able to play against any age.

With the WCFC lost to the Rangers, unfortunately, there will not be a rematch between FCGS and WC.  Assuming that FCGS will win, at least there is a chance that the Strikers may face them in Hawaii.

Good luck Strikers.


----------



## David Parsio (May 27, 2018)

Thank you for expressing what I could not.


----------



## InTheValley (May 27, 2018)

This is so awesome. Could you please post the other 89:55 of this game, or does it not support your bribery theory?

Man, it must really hurt that your kids lost to a bunch of illegal aliens who probably grew up in a world of poverty and hardship, yet are still better at the one thing that you hold so dearly.  If I were you, I’d work on how my kids handle adversity, because it’s just inexcusable to capitulate so quickly and completely both before and after one allegedly bad call. It’s almost like their parents told them it didn’t matter how hard they tried, they were going to lose because the ref and CalSouth has been bribed and they were playing 25 year old Brazilian professionals.

It is a shame, though, that so many Americans need to continually look to excuses for losing, instead of owning it and striving to improve.


----------



## mirage (May 27, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> This is so awesome. Could you please post the other 89:55 of this game, or does it not support your bribery theory?
> 
> Man, it must really hurt that your kids lost to a bunch of illegal aliens who probably grew up in a world of poverty and hardship, yet are still better at the one thing that you hold so dearly.  If I were you, I’d work on how my kids handle adversity.....
> 
> It is a shame, though, that so many Americans need to continually look to excuses for losing, instead of owning it and striving to improve.


You've really missed the whole point, haven't you.  Almost no one gets to be at this age without dealing with adversity in life.  Clearly you feel compelled to rhetorically state the obvious while sarcastically denigrate these boys for your own pleasure.

What we're talking about is fairness and rule of the game.

For the record, I know both 26 and DP's respective kids are going to college to play soccer this fall, like most on both of their respective teams.  That accomplishment was possible because they competed at the very high level and was successful at it, and have the grades to being recruitable.  Mine is already in college playing soccer so all are moving on in a better way.  Hope yours will get to do the same when reaching that point in his/her life.

You also realize just how ignorant your last statement is right?  There are examples everywhere that says otherwise.  Weather its sports, business or simply a way of life, most Americans DO NOT look for excuses for not succeeding.  Instead, we work harder and be more creative and compete.  If your surrounded by those that make excuses, perhaps you need a change in your ecosystem.  Dig yourself out - the rest of us who have made something of ourselves don't share your view.


----------



## InTheValley (May 27, 2018)

mirage said:


> You've really missed the whole point, haven't you.  Almost no one gets to be at this age without dealing with adversity in life.  Clearly you feel compelled to rhetorically state the obvious while sarcastically denigrate these boys for your own pleasure.
> 
> What we're talking about is fairness and rule of the game.
> 
> ...


So who won the big game?

Where were you when your buddies were accusing kids of being criminals, illegal aliens, forging paperwork, and conspiring to bribe soccer officials?  It’s ok to denigrate kids without the slightest amount of proof so long as they’re foreigners, but it’s crossing the line to make fun of a couple American parents who just can’t accept that their kids weren’t good enough to win a soccer game? Now do you understand who’s missing the point?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> So who won the big game?
> 
> Where were you when your buddies were accusing kids of being criminals, illegal aliens, forging paperwork, and conspiring to bribe soccer officials?  It’s ok to denigrate kids without the slightest amount of proof so long as they’re foreigners, but it’s crossing the line to make fun of a couple American parents who just can’t accept that their kids weren’t good enough to win a soccer game? Now do you understand who’s missing the point?


Who says cheaters never prosper?


----------



## David Parsio (May 28, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> So who won the big game?
> 
> Where were you when your buddies were accusing kids of being criminals, illegal aliens, forging paperwork, and conspiring to bribe soccer officials?  It’s ok to denigrate kids without the slightest amount of proof so long as they’re foreigners, but it’s crossing the line to make fun of a couple American parents who just can’t accept that their kids weren’t good enough to win a soccer game? Now do you understand who’s missing the point?


Go find a quote where I accuse the actual players of committing anything you state.  I accused the owner of FCGS and Cal South of being corrupt and I stand behind it.

Mirage has done his homework.  You are just ignorant of fact.


----------



## InTheValley (May 28, 2018)

David Parsio said:


> Go find a quote where I accuse the actual players of committing anything you state.  I accused the owner of FCGS and Cal South of being corrupt and I stand behind it.
> 
> Mirage has done his homework.  You are just ignorant of fact.


I’m not sure you understand what the word “fact” means.

To help you understand, please identify the Brazilian clubs where each of these players played. Please identify the amount of the bribe, how much it was and who at CalSouth received it. Who was the specific person at CalSouth whom Bob threatened and what exactly did he threaten? Was the threat made in writing, over the phone, or in person? Please produce the paperwork these kids completed so we can verify that they failed to obtain appropriate authorization. Please identify the exact whereabouts of the players at all times they’ve been in the US so that we can verify how long they’ve been here and whether they actually took English lessons or did anything productive besides soccer. Please identify the law that says Brazilians must take English classes if they’re going to come to the US and play in National Cup.

Does this help you understand what a “fact” is?

Since you called me a d**k, I’ll speculate a little too. I speculate that you’re having a hard time getting your point across because, at base, what makes you angry has nothing to do with whether these kids filled out the right forms. Rather, your anger is grounded in something you don’t want to admit about yourself, which is that you don’t like people here from “lesser” countries, especially if they take something away from your son - even something so inconsequential as a chance to play one or two more games in a lower tier soccer tournament. And you also have serious feelings of inadequacy because you feel like you’ve been bested by someone with whom you had a falling out, and who is apparently far more successful than you. So, instead, you’ve convinced yourself of a bunch of conspiracy theories upon which to rationalize the underlying reasons for your anger. Just speculating. Now you can call me a d**k.


----------



## coachrefparent (May 28, 2018)

26 yr HS Coach said:


> Try looking at from a computer dumb ass.   The ruling is final and all i was asking for was for you to look at the foul in question.  Because if the foul was not called then this game would have been over.  But you are retarted and cant sit down an look at what I was asking.  So if you don’t think it was a foul then shut up dumb F...ck.  Anwer the question was it a foul or not?


You're quite the persuader.

I watched in 720p, slowed down, its still not very sharp and almost half a field away. The referee is within 10 yards. What I see is the player go past the defender who appears to reach out and spin the offensive player. But as I said it's hard to see in this video and apparently the person with better footage won't post it. So for purposes of this thread, I'll assume the referee made the wrong call. 

That being said, how would the game have been over? Were they playing under modified rules that allow the team up by 2 goals with 5 minutes to go to win? As others noted, I would love to see that last 5 minutes where strikers gave up 3 goals to lose. That must have been some play by GS, and horrible refereeing. It certainly couldn't have been a meltdown by strikers, who only needed to hold for 5 minutes.


----------



## 24/7 (May 28, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> You're quite the persuader.
> 
> I watched in 720p, slowed down, its still not very sharp and almost half a field away. The referee is within 10 yards. What I see is the player go past the defender who appears to reach out and spin the offensive player. But as I said it's hard to see in this video and apparently the person with better footage won't post it. So for purposes of this thread, I'll assume the referee made the wrong call.
> 
> That being said, how would the game have been over? Were they playing under modified rules that allow the team up by 2 goals with 5 minutes to go to win? As others noted, I would love to see that last 5 minutes where strikers gave up 3 goals to lose. That must have been some play by GS, and horrible refereeing. It certainly couldn't have been a meltdown by strikers, who only needed to hold for 5 minutes.


I believe the game ended 4-4 and the extra 2 goals came in OT


----------



## coachrefparent (May 28, 2018)

24/7 said:


> I believe the game ended 4-4 and the extra 2 goals came in OT


Oh, that does change it.


----------

